# der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread



## fantazia (22. Juni 2006)

hi,da Catch & Release ja immer wieder ein grosses thema im anglerboard is dachte ich mir ich mache mal nen thread auf wo ihr nach herzenslust darüber diskutieren könnt.


aber bitte immer schön höfflich bleiben damit dieser thread nich zum flame thread wird!!!!!!

so viel spass beim diskutieren |supergri


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

nee lass mal....


----------



## fantazia (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

kann ja mal anfangen und meine meinung dazu sagen.
ich persönlich bin kein reiner c&r sondern nehme so viel fisch mit
wie ich ihn für meinen eigenen gebrauch auch sinnvoll nutzen kann.der rest an gefangenen fischen wird dann zurückgesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Naja, wieder ein Thema, dass wir Mods im Auge halten müssen.
Viel Spass beim diskutieren in vernünftigem Ton!!!


----------



## Fisch1000 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Eigentlich ne ganz gute idee, wobei ich mich eigentlich frage, warum die alten C&R threats alle geschlossen wurden ;+ . Denn in allen anderen Threats gibts immer 1000 Mahnungen, wenn man das Wort C&R nur erwähnt... Aber wie gesagt eigentlich eine gute Idee, denn so brauch keiner mehr die anderen Threats vollstopfen, die eigentlich nix mit C&R zu tun haben. Wenn es aber einen richtigen Grund gibt, keine C&R Diskussion zu führen (vielleicht Speichermangel ) sollte man dieses auch lassen.

Fisch1000


----------



## WillyHB (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Moinsen,
deine Motivation in allen Ehren, aber was gibt es da zu diskutieren.#c 
Jeder so wie er möchte, das Geheimnis ist eigentlich nur Respekt und Anerkennung der unterschiedlichen Meinungen und Ansichten.
Der Eine betreibt gerne C&R der Andere angelt für den Kochtopp, und einige um zu Posen, dazwischen gibt es Abstufungen.
Also, Menschliches all zu Menschliches (Schopenhauer):q 
Gruß Willy


----------



## tidecutter (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

hihi... 
krieg mich gerade nicht ein. 

ist ein scherz oder?|kopfkrat 

benutz bitte mal die suchfunktion. es ist eigentlich alles gesagt.


----------



## Der-Hechter (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

ohje schonwieder #d  
ich persöhnlich mag c&r auch nicht. ich finds einfach gemein, allerdings würde ich niemals einen anderen angler angreifen wie es in anderen threats gemacht wird. das wär auch gemein. also ich bin dafür das das jeder für sich entscheidet und da nicht ewig drüber dikutiert wird. bald gibts sonst ein AB und ein AB-C&R oder so, also BLEIBT ALLE GANZ NETT !


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Viel Spaß!   
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## detlefb (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ........ in vernünftigem Ton!!!



und ohne Auftreten von  *P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimal Aktivisten |supergri |supergri


----------



## Fisch1000 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Der Boss hat die Diskussion freigegeben  . Ich hoffe auch, dass die Diskussion in einem ordentlichem Ton verläuft. Dann will ich aber auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Hier die Gründe, warum ich *JA zu C&R* sage:
+ Mehr Fisch, deshalb auch mehr fangen
+ Keine Besatzmaßnahmen sind mehr nötig
+ Mehr große Fische
+ Weniger Neid unter den Anglern, da die Besten das Gewässer nicht  leerfegen 
+ Weniger Mordlustige Angler, für die der "Reiz" ihres "Hobbys" verschwindet
+ Weniger "störende" Fische, wie solche die Überhand nehmen oder  nicht heimische Exemplare, die die einheimischen Fische verdrängen, da man aus diese die in den Startlöchern sitzende Kochtopfangler ansetzten könnte, indem man diese Fischarten "freigibt"
+ Ich muss keinen Fisch essen, da ich höchstens Scholle mag
+ Die Öffentlichkeit denkt anders über uns Angler, da sie uns nicht mehr als mordlustige Killer ansehen , wie sie es heute tun

Genug Gründe? 

Fisch1000


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



> und ohne Auftreten von People Eating Tasty Animal Aktivisten


Naja, das würde vielleicht nicht gerade neue, aber vielleicht spannende, unterhaltsame oder amüsante Aspekte bringen )


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

PS:
Klärt erst mal was Ihr eigentlich unter c+r versteht, denn nicht mal da scheint Einigkeit zu bestehen.

Die einen meinen jeden Fisch zurücksetzen zu müssen und nennen das c+r, die anderen wollen "selektiv entnehmen" und nennen es dann bei den da zurückgesetzten Fischen eben c+r, die einem machen Unterschiede bei den Fischarten (z. B. bei Karpfen oder Forellen grundsätzlich alles zurücksetzen, Dorsche und Zander werden mitgenommen).

c+r ist ja kein feststehender Begriff, sondern jeder diskutiert über seine eigene Meinung zu dem was er sich eben selber unter c+r vorstellt....


----------



## Fisch1000 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Warum sagen einige in C&R Threats, dass sie nix sagen wollen????
Das habe ich in anderen Threats noch nie gesehen!!!
Warum kann nicht einfach der entwas zum Thema sagen, der etwas zum Thema sagen will???

Fisch1000


----------



## j4ni (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Also ich weiß nicht ob es Sinn macht tatsächlich einen „neuen“ c&r-Threat aufzumachen, auch wenn ich die Meinungen zu diesem Thema sehr interessant finde. Aber ich finde, dass schon in den unterschiedlichsten Threats und meist weit am eigentlichen Threat vorbei geschrieben wurde. Viel Gutes aber auch viel naja nicht wirklich Schlechtes aber halt sehr emotionelles. Wenn es wirklich auf einer sachlichen Grundlage und in einem normalen Ton diskutiert werden soll, halte ich es für eine gute Idee aber ich bin sicher, dass sich viele allein schon vom Threattitel abgeschreckt fühlen. Grade die Leute die sich an den „alten“ c&r Diskussionen beteiligt hatten und da auch viel gutes geschrieben haben, sowohl dafür als auch dagegen, werden wohl leider einen Bogen um das Thema machen, da a) alles schon mehr als einmal gesagt wurde und b) das Thema eines der wenn nicht DAS Reizthema schlechthin ist und mancher User hier leider nicht sachlich bleiben kann grade bei diesem Thema.
  Zum Thema denke ich, dass jeder (nicht nur am Wasser sondern auch manchmal hier im Board) zwei Dinge beachten sollte: zum einen seinen (eigenen) Verstand gebrauchen und zum anderen Respekt. Klingt einfach, ist auch so. Nur manchmal anscheinend schwer umzusetzen. 
  Ich warte mal ab wie sich die Sache entwickelt bevor ich mich detaillierter zur Sache äussere.
  Ich hoffe aber, dass sich tatsächlich eine gute sachliche und freundliche Diskussion zu dem Thema entwickelt, denn wenn sich wirklich mal alle Beteiligten an den sprichwörtlichen Runden Tisch setzen, dann gibt es ja vielleicht wenn auch keine ultimative Lösung aber wenigstens doch einen Ansatz in die richtige Richtung. Nicht hier im Board sondern an unseren Gewässern und in unseren Vereinen muss diese Frage beantwortet werden.


----------



## Stefan6 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Nicht schon wieder so ein C&RThread,gibt es genug von#d :v

Siehe da: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65378&highlight=Catch+Release


----------



## fantazia (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sagen einige in C&R Threats, dass sie nix sagen wollen????
> Das habe ich in anderen Threats noch nie gesehen!!!
> Warum kann nicht einfach der entwas zum Thema sagen, der etwas zum Thema sagen will???
> 
> Fisch1000


dazu habe ich den thread auch aufgemacht|supergridamit in den anderen threads wo diese diskussionen nix zu suchen haben endlich mal ruhe is.hier kann jetz nach herzenslust über c&r diskutiert werden!!!!


----------



## plattform7 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> dazu habe ich den thread auch aufgemacht|supergridamit in den anderen threads wo diese diskussionen nix zu suchen haben endlich mal ruhe is.hier kann jetz nach herzenslust über c&r diskutiert werden!!!!


 
Leider wird es nichts bringen... Es gibt genug Boardies hier, die weiterhin fast jeden schönen Fang verurteilen würden, da kann man 1000de von solchen Tröt´s eröffnen, es wird sich einfach nichts daran ändern. Ich halte diesen Thread ebenfalls für überflüssig, da schon zig tausend mal disskutiert und fast immer hat sich der eine oder der andere dabei im Ton vergriffen. Die beiden Parteien sind einfach nicht zu überzeugen.

Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung und solange man im Rahmen des Gesetzes handelt, sollte das dem jenigen auch überlassen werden. Leben und leben lassen, eben.

Viel Spass weiterhin für alle, die sich noch nicht ausgesprochen haben |supergri


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Catch&release würde ja heißen Fangen und freilassen.
Nur ruft dieser Begriff diese PeTA wieder in die Startlöcher. Ich höre sie scharren  mit den hufen |supergri 
Nennen wirs doch selektive Endnahme 

Ich betriebe es, ups PeTA hört ihr es. Aber ich angel auch in den Niederlanden |rolleyes . Aber auch andersrum nehmen wir mal den ein oder anderen  Zander mit. Aber ich gebe mit freude dem hecht oder Zander seine Freiheit wieder.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Der-Hechter (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Fips III schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fange an:
> 
> Ich setze immer alle Untermaßigen zurück, sowie alle Fische in der Schonzeit.
> 
> ...



hab deine meinung ^^


----------



## vertikal (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sagen einige in C&R Threats, dass sie nix sagen wollen????




Weil sie genau wissen, dass dann spätestens auf Seite 2 dieses "Reizthemas" der Ton immer rauher wird und irgendwann in Richtung "beleidigend" abdriftet!

Das Thema wurde schon x-mal durchgekaut und die Entwicklung der Diskussion ist fast immer die Gleiche: Anfangs werden Argumente noch recht sachlich ausgetauscht, dann werden die Standpunkte immer energischer vertreten, die Polemik steigt und später wird das Ganze dann beleidigend.

Es scheint einfach so zu sein, dass viele der Kollegen, die grundsätzlich ihre Fische zurücksetzen und viele derjenigen, die grundsätzlich maßige Fische entnehmen, die Argumente der jeweils anderen Gruppe nicht akzeptieren bzw. tolerieren können.

Von daher befürchte ich, dass dieser Thread genauso wie die vielen anderen zu diesem Thema irgendwann von den Mods geschlossen werden muss. Eigentlich schade, dass es so schwierig ist, kontrovers zu diskutieren, aber so isses leider!
Hat was mit Toleranz zu tun und auf diesem Gebiet sind wir wohl nicht so toll.....

Abschließend meine Meinung zum Thema:
In mittlerweilen 50 Lebensjahren hat sich für mich herausgestellt, dass extreme Verhaltensweisen äußerst selten richtig sind. 

Ich gehöre zu der Gruppe von Anglern, die ab und an mal einen Fisch auf den Tisch des Hauses bringen, die meisten der gefangenen Fische aber durch "Unachtsamkeit" und der sehr glitschigen Außenhülle wieder verlieren. Dabei spielt sicherlich die Bestandsdichte der jeweiligen Fischart im befischten Gewässer eine Rolle, aber nicht zuletzt auch die Fähigkeit, eine Fischart schmackhafter zubereiten zu können, als eine andere. Wenn sich ein Fisch verletzt, was zum Glück wirklich sehr selten vorkommt, wird der Verwertungsweg auf jeden Fall eingeschlagen. Ansonsten kommts halt auf die jeweilige Situation an. Ich fische auf keinen Fall, um eine hungrige Großfamilie, Freunde und Bekannte mit Fischen zu versorgen. Die können sich alle schön ihre Fische selber fangen, bzw. im Fischladen kaufen.

Meint jedenfalls VERTIKAL


----------



## Raabiat (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Hmm, das is wohl eins der Themen im AB wo ich noch nie wirklich was zu gesagt hab....|kopfkrat

dabei bleibts auch....


----------



## fiskes (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Seit mittlerweile über 45 Jahren gehe ich angeln, um einen Fisch zu fangen, der mir schmeckt. Damit ist alles gesagt.

Robert


----------



## Raabiat (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				fiskes schrieb:
			
		

> Seit mittlerweile über 45 Jahren gehe ich angeln, um einen Fisch zu fangen, der mir schmeckt. Damit ist alles gesagt.



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat also wenn man das liest könnte man denken, das du noch nie einen gefangen hast der dir schmeckt 45 Jahre Schneider, das ist doch was....schaff ich auch#g


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> hi,da Catch & Release ja immer wieder ein grosses thema im anglerboard is dachte ich mir ich mache mal nen thread auf wo ihr nach herzenslust darüber diskutieren könnt.



tolle Idee ! #q
würd ich mal quasi gleich besser vergessen ..................


----------



## fantazia (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> tolle Idee ! #q
> würd ich mal quasi gleich besser vergessen ..................


es wird ja wohl  möglich sein das erwachsene nee normale diskussion führen ohne persönlich oder angreifend zu werden!!!!wenn dies nich möglich is sollten die leute sich mal gedanken machen.


----------



## Lachsy (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Fips III schrieb:
			
		

> Das für Alle Beste wäre,
> 
> wenn man uns Anglern, die fast Alle eine entsprechende Prüfung abgelegt haben und auch sehr oft in Vereinen organisiert sind, einfach die Entscheidung im jeweiligen Einzelfall überlassen würde.
> 
> ...



wenn es mal so kommen würde, aber glaubst du dran? 
eher schneit es in der hölle 

jeder angler soll es mit sich selber ausmachen was er macht und tut. Man sollte auch keinem seine eigene meinung aufzwingen. 

Ratet mal warum soviele user keine Fangbilder mehr posten, weil eh von der einen seine gemeckert wird........................"wie den hast du mitgenommen, den hätte ich schwimmen lassen" usw.
.Man lasst jedem seinen Fang, Gratuliert und gut ist. Aber macht nicht aus jedem gefangen Fisch ein staatsakt. C&R hin oder her

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

rhein theoretisch schon ..... :m
aber da du dem board noch nicht sooo lange angehörst weißt du auch nicht was da schon alles an Threads gelaufen ist .... #d
du bist nicht der erste der auf so eine Idee gekommen ist ....
und bei gewissen Themen führt das nun mal zu nix weil sich der eine von dem anderen überzeugen läßt sondern über kurz oder lank nur noch Gestänker raus kommt .... |uhoh:
aber vielleicht wird es ja diesesmal was ?! #c


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

also ich finde, bevor man schreibt sollte man sich die seite catch-release.de durchlesen und diese definition anerkennen.... 

denn oft werden leute, die releasen als strikte c&r anhänger angesehen und deswegen verteufelt...  oft steckt aber auch der neid dahinter... so, ich habe genug hier... wird eh zu viel zum lesen. ich release, wenn ich es für richtig halte, und nehme mit, wenn ich möchte  und lasse mir von niemanden regeln über die entnahme machen (außer natürlich mengen + maße, versteht sich von selbst)


----------



## fantazia (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> rhein theoretisch schon ..... :m
> aber da du dem board noch nicht sooo lange angehörst weißt du auch nicht was da schon alles an Threads gelaufen ist .... #d
> du bist nicht der erste der auf so eine Idee gekommen ist ....
> und bei gewissen Themen führt das nun mal zu nix weil sich der eine von dem anderen überzeugen läßt sondern über kurz oder lank nur noch Gestänker raus kommt .... |uhoh:
> aber vielleicht wird es ja diesesmal was ?! #c


soll ja auch keiner überzeugt werden.man soll die meinung anderer nur verstehen und tollerieren.


----------



## HD4ever (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

ja, wie gesagt schon theoretisch richtig .....
aber gewisse Themen werden hier halt flach gehalten ....
kannst ansonsten auch noch mal nen Thread "Angeln auf Laichdorsch" aufmachen ....
auch son "Dauerbrenner" ....

ich zumnindest befürworte die selektive Entnahme !
gute Küchengrößen kommen mit nach hause, wenn schon genug vorhanden oder wegen irgendwie "Übergröße" flutschen die mir schon mal wieder versehentlich aus den Fingern ..... :m


----------



## Seebaer (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> soll ja auch keiner überzeugt werden.man soll die meinung anderer nur verstehen und tollerieren.


 
Hallo fantazia

glaub es ist besser Du gibst auf. Ist wohl gut von Dir gemeint aber lasse es lieber, denke Du machst Dir damit keine Freunde.

Gruß aus Unterfranken

Seebaer


----------



## fantazia (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo fantazia
> 
> glaub es ist besser Du gibst auf. Ist wohl gut von Dir gemeint aber lasse es lieber, denke Du machst Dir damit keine Freunde.
> 
> ...


von mir aus kann der thread gelöscht werden wenn ihr meint das es besser is.


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

joa, hier wird sich echt nicht viel tun .... *das muss spontan kommen* (kleiner scherz)


----------



## Seebaer (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> von mir aus kann der thread gelöscht werden wenn ihr meint das es besser is.


 
War nicht böse gemeint, aber siehst ja das bisher nichts zusammen kommt und Du mehr auf Ablehnung stößt #c


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> glaub es ist besser Du gibst auf. Ist wohl gut von Dir gemeint aber lasse es lieber, denke Du machst Dir damit keine Freunde.


Ist schon irgendwie ne ziemlich verkehrte Welt in der wir wohl leben. 

Es heißt bekanntlich "Meinungsfreiheit" und Freunde will und kann ich mir nicht erkaufen.

Vielleicht findet sich ja auch noch der ein oder andere, der sich mit dem Ersteller des Threads konstruktiv austauschen möchte.

Da ist also noch nicht aller Abend gleich Morgen!


----------



## macfisch (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ich bin gegen Catch and Release. Wenn ich angeln gehe, und 1-2 gute Fische habe, packe ich zusammen. Zum einen haben wir ne recht starke Fangbegrenzung(1 Hecht oder Zander pro Tag, 2 Karpfen pro Tag etc.), was es unterbindet das andere Angler 20 Karpfen oder so rausholen. Und warum sollte ich angeln, wenn der Schuppi eh wieder zurückgesetzt wird?
Wenn mal ein Unfall passiert, und ein kleiner Fisch oder ein trächtiger gefangen wird, lass ich die zurück. Fang ich ne Schleie, Aal oder nen Karpfen die maßig sind, hol ich den Knüppel und Messer raus, den Rest kann man sich denken.

Leider habe ich bisher sehr viele Osteuropäer beobachtet, die sich um Mindestmaße und so keine Gedanken machen. Die hauen alles tot. Das muss auch nicht sein.

Also angeln um Fisch zu verwerten ist ok, angeln um nur den Spass zu haben nein. Ich bin auch ehrlich, manche hier gehen ein auf den Sack, mir ihrer Einstellung pures C&R.


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Also angeln um Fisch zu verwerten ist ok, angeln um nur den Spass zu haben nein. Ich bin auch ehrlich, manche hier gehen ein auf den S..., mir ihrer Einstellung pures C&R.


#r  Diese "manchen" wollen vielleicht wirklich nur den Spaß!?


----------



## macfisch (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ja, und wo hast du denn den Grund?


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und wo hast du denn den Grund?


Der Grund ist der dass wenn Du liest, verstehen wirst dass das *als Fürwort *auf dein Zitat gemeint war. #h


----------



## theactor (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

HI,

es wird in dieser Sache einfach nie wirklich einen Konsens geben.
Die Sache ist einfach zu vielseitig.
Ich bin wahrhaft kein Freund von "striktem" C&R. 
Dabei berufe ich mich nicht auf das geschriebene Gesetz, sondern einfach auf ein Empfinden, das mich einfach nicht wohlfühlen lässt, einen Fisch nur um des Spasses willen Stress auszusetzen - vor allem nicht prinzipiell. 

Dann wiederum bin ich auch in viiielen Fällen nicht frei von "Unfällen" (bei denen mir der Fisch in den Händen durch Geschicklichkeit desselben aus den Händen fällt). Dies betrifft v.a. Fische die man häufiger beangelt und recht gute Erfolge hat; oder bei denen man viel zu tief gegriffene Mindestmaße nicht unterstützen möchte. So gesehen bin ich mit Sicherheit zu vielleicht 50% ein "ungeschickter" Angler.

Komme ich andererseits ab und zu in den Genuss, einen Fisch zu fangen, den man aus diversen Gründen nur selten fangen kann (z.B. Entfernung; Zeit etc.) würde es mir im Traum nicht einfallen, diesen NICHT zu entnehmen. 

In den meisten Fällen ist also Toleranz unter Anglern gefragt; und v.a. Hintergrundwissen über die jeweiligen Umstände. 

Das Einzige, was ich indes harsch kritisiere, ist die Einstellung der "EINEN MEINUNG". 
Und das betrifft m.E. überwiegend die Fraktion der strikten C&R-Verfechter.
Ich habe kein Problem damit, reine C&R'ler walten zu lassen (auch wenn ich es für mich - konsequent und immer durchgezogen - wahrlich nicht waidgerecht finde). Ich käme aber nie auf die Idee, sie deswegen (öffentlich) "an den Pranger" zu stellen. 

Umgekehrt muss man leider immer wieder erleben, dass man belehrt, verurteilt und als unwaidmännisch dargestellt wird, wenn man es "wagt" Fische zu entnehmen.
Dieses argumentative Ungleichgewicht stört mich mitunter gewaltig - die Intoleranz der "strikten" Seite ist mitunter unverständlich- wie erträglich.

Da dieses Thema ja um einen "guten Umgangston" bittet und bisher eingehalten hat, stelle ich meine Meinung ein weiteres mal dar... 
Ob es gut geht... es wäre ein "kleines Wunder".

Auf dass es nicht wieder eskaliert,
Petri!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.+ Mehr Fisch, deshalb auch mehr fangen
> 2.+ Keine Besatzmaßnahmen sind mehr nötig
> 3.+ Mehr große Fische
> 4.+ Weniger Neid unter den Anglern, da die Besten das Gewässer nicht  leerfegen
> ...



Sorry aber ich muss das mal n bisschen auseinandernehmen ...

Zu1. und 3. Ich kenne Gewässer die sogut wie garnicht befischt werden , und da fängt man auch nicht mehr oder größere Fische als woanders ! Das man durch C&R mehr fangen würde halte ich für ein gerücht .

Zu 2. bezweifle ich ebenfalls , außerdem gibts genug vernünftig bewirtschaftete Gewässer in denen ebenfalls kein besatz nötig ist , auch wenn die Angler Fische entnehmen .

Zu 4. Neid wird es immer geben solange einige Experten besser fangen . Außerdem sind grade diese "Besten" meistens am erhalt des Bestandes interessiert , gehen also dementsprechend damit um !

Zu 5. Wo ist da der Sinn ? Diese Angler wirst du wohl kaum zu C&R bekehren können !

Zu 6. Was hat das mit C&R zu tun ?!?!

7. Zwingt dich ja keiner dazu auf Fische zu Angeln die du nicht magst ...

8. Also ich hab eher erlebt das sich die Leute über Spaßangler aufregen die die Fische wieder zurücksetzen !
Das ich mir mal n Fisch für die Pfanne mitnehme hat dagegen noch keinen gestört !


Also meiner Meinung nach ist ein gesundes Mittelmaß zwischen Kochtopfangeln und C&R genau Richtig !
Ich habe z.B. bei den meisten Arten die Mindestmaße um einiges angehoben , und alles was unter meinen Persönlichen mindestmaßen liegt rutscht mir halt aus Unerklärlichen gründen wieder aus der Hand .
Und wenn ich schon 2 schöne Fische für Zuhause hab , dann darf der dritte auch meistens wieder schwimmen . Damit werd ich wohl kaum dem bestand schaden ...

Nur zu Angeln weil das Drillen soviel Spaß macht finde ich aber nicht ok . Hab mal in nem, anderen Thread ne Studie aus der zeitschrift Fliegenfischen gepostet . 
Demnach sterben selbst bei korrektem Umgang mit dem Fisch (abhaken unter Wasser etc) noch ca. 10 prozent aller Forellen nach dem zurücksetzten .
Wird der Fisch zum hakenlösen aus dem Wasser gehoben und sitzt der Haken noch etwas tiefer , überleben nur ca. 30 % der zurückgesetzten Forellen !

Hab übrigens n Teil von dem Bericht gescannt , ist hier nachzulesen : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=65022&highlight=Fliegenfischen+C&R+studie+forellen


----------



## Raabiat (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Eigentlich hab ich ja zu dem Thema nichts zu sagen....

aber ich habe eine Bitte an alle die aktiv Catch&Release betreiben:

Es stört mich schon seit Beginn meiner Mitgliedschaft hier im AB (aber anfangs traut man sich ja auch nicht aufzumucken) das fast alle C&R'ler ihre zurückgesetzten Fänge mit den Worten "au, isser mir aus den Händen gerutscht", "verdammt rutschige Abhängmatte", "der war so schleimig und is zurückgefallen", und, und, und ....... kommentieren müssen.

Wer einen Fisch fängt, abschlägt um ihn zu verwerten und das hier postet wird so oft in Frage gestellt warum er das tut. Aber ich finde, die Leute stehen ganz einfach zu Ihrem handeln.

Warum sagt ihr CR'ler nicht einfach das ihr die Fische zurückgesetzt habt, weil ihr genau diesen Fisch nicht einer Verwertung zuführen wolltet? (Verwertung zuführen hört sich so nach Materialwirtschaft an, deshalb bitte nicht falsch interpretieren). Das regt mich schon immer in einigen Threads auf und wollte ich hier nur mal gesagt haben, ohne dass ich damit jemanden angreifen wollte!

PS: Mir ist erst ein- oder zweimal ein Fisch aus den Händen gerutscht, was auch ziemlich komisch ausgesehen haben muss. Alle Fische die ich nicht verwertet habe, habe ich ganz einfach schonend wieder in das Gewässer zurückgesetzt. Teilweise schwimmen auch heut noch welche davon in den Gewässern herum, davon bin ich überzeugt und darüber freu ich mich|supergri


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ich enthalte mich hier einmal meiner Stimme, aber an alle C&R Betreibende : verteufelt nicht die Sportsfreunde, die dieses nicht tun, denn wir sind die, welche sich strafbar Verhalten und nicht die Angler die ihren Fang verwerten ( wenn ich auch appetit auf Fisch habe, nehme ich auch einmal einen mit, aber er muss halt die Größe haben, dass ich ihn in einmal, als einzigster Fischesser in der Familie auch schaffe )


----------



## aal-andy (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

mich würde hier mal eine meinung von den "konsequenten" catch & releasern zu folgender gewässersituation interessieren: bei unserem vereinsgewässer handelt es sich um ein ca. 6ha großes gewässer, in dem sich wenigstens noch 15-20 große grasfische (20 pfund aufwärts), sowie jede menge karpfen bis zu 50 pfund schwer, tümmeln. diese fische werden von unseren "echten" c&r karpfenanglern regelmäßig gefangen, fotografiert, gewogen, geküsst (ist tatsächlich so), und dann wieder zurückgesetzt. die folge davon: seit einigen jahren kommen keine kleineren fische mehr nach, es waren taucher im see, die nicht eine spur von irgendwelchen pflanzen im wasser gefunden haben, trotzdem treiben die jungs egoistisch ihren sport dementsprechend weiter. mittlerweile ist das gewässer mehr oder weniger ein totes loch, der ansitz auf irgendwelche fangerfolge lohnt sich nicht mehr. dazu würde ich wirklich gerne mal ein paar ehrliche antworten von den echten c&rlern hören, wie sie darüber denken. für mich stellt sich die situation mittlerweile so dar, dass es eigentlich egal ist, ob der fisch abgeschlagen wird oder verhungert ?! die folge dieses intensiven zurücksetzens ist die, dass seit der letzten versammlung alle karpfen ab schonmaß entnommen werden müssen, sollte dass nicht geschehen droht sofort eine abmahnung sowie ein halbjährliches gewässerverbot, eine strafe, die sich manch angler unseres vereins leider gottes selbst zu zuschreiben hat. man versucht auf biegen und brechen, diese angler durch dementsprechende strafmaßnahmen durch selbstkündigung aus dem verein auszuschließen. ich möchte hier gar nicht um die vor- und nachteile des c&r diskutieren, sondern wirklich nur gerne mal ehrliche meinungen oder vielleicht sogar ein paar eingeständnisse bezüglich dieser folgen, den ökologischen verfall des gewässers, lesen.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Also ich setze fisch z.B die ich als beifang habe oft wieder zurück...warum mehr töten als  man essen kann. wenn jeder alles totschlägt was ihm an den harken kommt würde es keine fische mehr geben*mal krass gesagt*. Ausserdem betreiben wir hier angelsport und keine fischstäbchenfabrik. also das ist meine meinung zu c&r! =) Petri heil 22


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

na endlich mal ein origineller thread den man nicht schon 100000 mal gehabt hat. riesen-idee! wollte auch schon immer mal meinungen dazu hören...nur finde ich darüber im board gar nichts! na dann viel spass!
holland wird weltmeister, köllner sind alle dumm, die allianz hat für mich die gestern die beste entscheidung seit 20 jahren getroffen, die türkei gehört in die EU und frauen an den kochplatz. 
gruss,
mike


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ich finde es ja toll, dass in Eurem See Karpfen bis 25 kg vorkommen aber einmal ehrlich, ich kann Fische dieser Größenordnung nicht verwerten und ich wette Du auch nicht. Das bedeutet, dass ein Angler, der solche Fische nicht verwerten an diesem Gewässer seitens des Beschluss euren Vorstandes nicht mehr angeln darf, da ja immer die Gefahr besteht, das so ein Fisch anbeißt. Euer Vorstand hätte eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen müssen, wohin mit den Fischen die zugroß sind aber zwangsweise getötet werden sollen. ich würde sie dem 1. Vorsitzenden auf den Küchentisch legen.....


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

C & R was für ein gefährliches Thema.

Hier mal mein Senf dazu.

Ich liebe Fische. Im Wasser, wie auch auf dem Teller. 
Da ich dann auch noch selbst koche, gibt es bei mir relativ häufig Fisch. Da ich jedoch von Haus aus geizig bin, versuche ich so wenig wie möglich unseren Fischmann zu unterstützen.
Wenn ich Fisch essen möchte dann gehe ich halt angeln. Oder aber, weil ich Lust zum Angeln habe, lebe ich mit der Konsequenz mal wieder Fisch essen zu müsssen.

Das Problem bei mir ist allerdings, dass mein Gefrierschrank meist wegen Überfüllung geschlossen ist. Hauptsächlich Wild, da ich auch zur Jagd gehe und man ein geschossenes Stück Wild relativ schlecht releasen kann.:q

Wenn ich dann aber angeln gehe, gehe ich nicht mal eben auf ein paar Stunden, sondern fahre rund 150 km zu einem Vereinsgewässer, wo ich die Möglichkeit habe in einem Haus, was zum Gewässer gehört, zu nächtigen.  Mann wird ja älter und ein Zelt ist mir zu unbequem.|supergri
Soll heißen Freitags Abend los und Sonntag zurück. Wann immer möglich, habe ich meinen auch angelnden Sohn im Gepäck.


Ja, und dann passiert es. 

Freitag Abend, Ruten raus. 2 Stck. pro Person, mehr ist nicht erlaubt. Und das groß piepen beginnt. 
Innerhalb von 4 Std. 5 Karpfen. Upps-- 2 pro Person, pro Tag, sind nur erlaubt. Also, ganz vorsichtig ab und zurück ins Wasser. 4 Karpfen--- 3 Personenhaushalt. Bisschen viel |kopfkrat
und Fisch nur legger wenn frisch.:k:k Okay, Mutter bekommt einen und die Schwester auch. Aber drum jetzt das Angelwochenende abbrechen ?

 Nein, bestimmt nicht, denn ab jetzt werden die Fische relaest.
und zwar *alle* die gefangen werden. Denn die Menge an Karpfen und somit an Fisch ist genug.

Fazit, ich gehöre keiner der beiden Fraktionen zu 100%  an.

Kochtopf ja und releasen auch ja. Ach ja, und ganz besondere Exemplare (größer als mein größer Topf) kommen *noch vor *dem Wiegen, vermessen und fotogrfieren wieder zurück ins Wasser. 

Gruß|wavey:
carsten


----------



## Baddy89 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Hmm, dass dieses Thema immer wieder alle so in seinen Bann zieht...entweder man betreibt es oder nicht. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, aber dann auch andere Meinungen akzeptieren können.

Was mich jedoch aufregt und am geilsten ist, sind die Konsorten hier ala "Eigentlich will ich ja nix sagen, ABER ..."

 

Hallo? Wenn man nix sagen will, dann lässt man es


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> ........... der ansitz auf irgendwelche fangerfolge lohnt sich nicht mehr. ...........


 
Kannst Du laut sagen. gestern auch wieder mal nicht mal die Chance auf einen erbärmlichen Köfi.


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Jan und fantazia.

Genau das ist es wovor die Moderatoren zurecht Angst haben.

Mit solchen Kommentaren gleitet auch dieser thread wieder in den Bereich >geschlossen< ab.


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@fantazia,  stimmt sicherlich. Aber das können weder die Mod's noch einige Leser mit dem ersten Blick erkennen.


----------



## Baddy89 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> @fantazia, stimmt sicherlich. Aber das können weder die Mod's noch einige Leser mit dem ersten Blick erkennen.


 
Sehe das ähnlich.

Der ein oder andere Mod könnte schlecht drauf reagieren, da sie in heutiger Zeit (PETA und Co  ) , doch schon etwas Verantwortung tragen.

Und wenn dann hier noch ein Streit ausartet, wirds für die Mods noch schwieriger.


----------



## doggie (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Zitat Karl Valentin:

"Es wurde schon alles gesagt, nur nicht von jedem!" |kopfkrat 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## MichaelB (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Moin,

was genau ist eigentlich Kätsch änd Rieließ?  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe das ähnlich.
> 
> Der ein oder andere Mod könnte schlecht drauf reagieren, da sie in heutiger Zeit (PETA und Co  ) , doch schon etwas Verantwortung tragen.
> 
> Und wenn dann hier noch ein Streit ausartet, wirds für die Mods noch schwieriger.


 
hi,
ich find, es geht doch hier sehr nett zu, jedenfalls bei denen ,die beim thema bleiben.
bemerkungen über den threat und das thema an und für sich ,find ich hier störend.
ihr redet über streit ,den es hier nicht gibt,so als ob ihr darauf wartet.
hm..ich find vorurteile gegen ein thema hier im board,egal welches, dünner als wasser---"überflüssig"
macht doch extra eine thread über diesen thread auf.
gruss
uwe


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Fische, Kochtöpfe und Gewässer gab es lange vor dem Boilie und dem C&R. Trotzdem finden die Releaser zuerst mal Gewässer vor, in denen es bisher auch ohne diese allein selig machenden Dinge Bestände gab, die sich nicht zu verstecken brauchten. Wenn man jedoch jedes Gewässer beim betreten umgehend zu einem reinen Karpfengewässer macht oder die Altersstruktur bewußt verschiebt, braucht man sich nicht wundern, am Ende auch eines zu haben, welches problematisch ist.

Und C&R immer wieder als Tierschutz verkaufen zu wollen, ist in meinen Augen Heuchelei. Ein Tier nur dem Spaß zuliebe zu drillen und es dann zurück zu setzen, um es später nochmals drillen zu können, ist kein Tierschutz, sondern Eigennutz. Fotos haben keinen Sinn bezüglich Tierschutz, sondern dienen der Selbstdarstellung.

Wurde allerdings alles oft genug durch gekaut - daher sinnlos, es wieder auf zu brühen.


----------



## esox_105 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Es ist nun mal von jedem eine persönliche Entscheidung, ob ein gefangener Fisch den Weg in richtung Küche oder wieder zurück ins Wasser nimmt, aber muß das jedesmal an die große Glocke gehängt werden?

Natürlich freue ich mich wenn ich einen großen Fisch, egal welcher Art fange, und lese auch gerne von Fangerfolgen hier im AB von anderen Anglern, aber was nun jeder mit seinem Fang anschließend macht, egal ob Kochtopf oder C & R sollte man nicht immer veröffentlichen, denn daraus enstehen entweder wieder hitzige Diskussionen |krach: , oder die Geier mit den 4 Buchstaben wollen einen vor den Kadi ziehen.

Wenn schon ungewöhnliche (oder auch nur stinknormale  ) Fänge gepostet werden, sollte man nicht unbedingt mit reinschreiben was denn nun schließlich und endlich mit dem Fang passiert ist, denn wie heisst es so schön: Der Genießer schweigt ...


----------



## Raabiat (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich jedoch aufregt und am geilsten ist, sind die Konsorten hier ala "Eigentlich will ich ja nix sagen, ABER ..."
> 
> Hallo? Wenn man nix sagen will, dann lässt man es


gehör ich auch zu den Konsorten?:q
Weil, zum eigentlichen Thema hab ich keine wirkliche Meinung. Nur eben zur Art der Darstellung des Themas in den Fangthreads. Manchmal ist weniger eben mehr, man muss sich nicht mit dieser Scheinbotschaft profilieren, oder? Das war das was ich sagen wollte und was eigentlich nur indirekt mit dem Thema C&R in Verbindung steht|wavey: Nu hatte ich wohl doch was zu sagen....danke für den Hinweis Baddy:q



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> aber muß das jedesmal an die große Glocke gehängt werden


 genau mein reden #6


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@Raabiat.|wavey:

Ja und genau das ist es was hier gepostet werden soll.#6

Habe ich zumindest so verstanden.|kopfkrat

Nicht |krach: sondern |bla:

Jeder hat doch seine eigene Meinung und sollte diese Meinung auch vor sich selbst vertreten.

Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich tolle Fangmeldungen lesen kann.
Aber damit Andere es glauben, muss man ja unbedingt Fotos machen.

Folgendes habe ich erlebt.

Toller Fang beim "Angelkollegen". Guter Meterhecht.
Rachensperre rein und Drilling rausgefummelt. Dann ab auf den Arm Foto machen. Ach Shit Fotokiste im Auto. Also Frau düst los Fotokiste holen.  Das ging ungefähr so. 21...............22....
Fisch immer noch auf dem Arm. Nach 5 min dann doch schon Foto gemacht.  Hecht akuter Luftmangel, fängt an zu zappeln, fällt vom Arm auf den Boden. 
*Achtung jetzt wird es hart
Fuß drauf zum Halten, Hecht wieder aufgenommen und ins Wasser geworfen.:v*

Aussage von dem "Angler" : Ich bevorzuge die C & R Angelei.

Diesen Vorfall habe ich, entgegen meiner Art, dem Vorstand gemeldet. 

Der Kunde ist jetzt nicht mehr bei uns im Verein.

gruss|wavey:
carsten


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

oh ja, das melden war eine gute idee!

wenn jemand zurücksetzt, soll er es richtig tun


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Raabiat

Anderes Erlebniss.:m

Flugangelgruppe aus dem Verein.
Das Gewässer darf nur nach entsprechender Prüfung befischt werden.
Die Kollegen angeln nur mit Schonhaken,Wiederhaken rangedrückt,  wunderschöne Bachforelle. Ein absoluter Traum.:l
Die wurde gar nicht aus dem Wasser genommen, sondern vor den Füßen im Wasser abgehakt.
Das finde ich top#6

gruss
carsten|wavey:


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja, das melden war eine gute idee!
> 
> wenn jemand zurücksetzt, soll er es richtig tun



Ich war echt stinksauer.

Vor 10 Jahren wäre der Kunde incl. Fotokiste direkt hinterhergeflogen und ich mit um ihm zu zeigen was Atemnot ist.|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:|krach:


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Mensch das ist ja wirklich eine riesen sauerei. also solchen leuten gehört der fischereischein abgenommen.


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

aber schwarze schafe wird es immer geben.... und diese prägen leider so oft den ruf von einigen fraktionen (siehe modernes karpfenangeln)

mich kotzten diese cliches dermaßen an


----------



## Raabiat (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

zu all den Negativbeispielen muss man aber auch sagen, dass es viele Angler gibt, die fische mehr als schonend behandeln.

Ich kenne viele, die die Fische wenn möglich direkt im Wasser abhaken und garnicht erst entnehmen. Wenn ich allein am Wasser bin mach ich vielleicht mal ein Foto im Drill, das wars dann aber auch. Ich nehm die nicht aus dem Wasser um dann so ne Fotostory zu veranstalten....dann verzicht ich lieber aufs Foto.

Und ich kenne viele Angler die das genauso handhaben....

Wie Bennie schon meinte...viel, viel Cliche-Denken|uhoh:

Von Medien ausgeschlachtet werden eh immer nur negative Sachen. Positives bringt doch kaum Resonanz. Ich könnte definitiv mehr positive als negative Beispiele für schonenden Umgang nennen. C&R ist nichts schlechtes, Verwertung aber auch nicht! 

PS: ich kenn auch Karpfenangler, die behandeln nen dicken Karpfen sensibler als ihre eigenen Kinder :q


----------



## sundfisher (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

mal ne dumme Frage von mir, warum nennt man überhaupt die ganze Sache Catch & Release ? Als ich von meinem Opa das Fischen lerne setzte er die grossen Karpfen immer mit den Worten zurück "zu gross für die Pfanne also warum sollen wir den nicht schwimmen lassen" vielleicht sollte man überlegen Fotos von Kapitalen Fischen nicht mit dem Vermerk "Catch & Release" zu versehen ........ ich persönlich mache nur Fotos von Fischen die ich vor dem Fotografieren schnell und korrekt getötet habe......


----------



## Raabiat (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne dumme Frage von mir, warum nennt man überhaupt die ganze Sache Catch & Release ?



weil doch heute irgendwie alles einen englischen Beigeschmack haben muss.....die anglisierung ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten :q

ausserdem ist doch C&R viel kürzer und schaut viel cooler aus als "zgfdPawswdnsl" (zu gross für die Pfanne also warum sollen wir den nicht schwimmen lassen)


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Raabiat,

darum ja auch das zweite Beispiel gleich hinterher. Wenn es so geht dann ist doch alles okay.

Solche Karpfenangler kenne ich auch. Man gut das der Bildschirm kein Spiegel ist, sonst würde ich sogar einen sehen.

Was soll ich mit einem Großarpfen über 20 Pfd. . 
Da es die aber gibt, 
Kescher 125 x125
Abhakmatratze  usw. oder wenn möglich Landung im Wasser.Gibt auch gaile Fotos, wenn man es dann unbedingt will.


----------



## fantazia (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

habe auch sonen riesen karpfen kescher der unten kein netz hat sondern  seidenartiges material ohne maschen.


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ist das gleiche wie mit Titeln wie
Speciem Hunting Group.

Bin auch ein Speciem Hunter.  Meine Speciem haben zwei Beine, und Airbacks.

oder Carp-Dackel (zumindest ähnlich)  Bei mir heißt das Karpfenrute und Zubehör.


----------



## Baddy89 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> gehör ich auch zu den Konsorten?:q
> Weil, zum eigentlichen Thema hab ich keine wirkliche Meinung. Nur eben zur Art der Darstellung des Themas in den Fangthreads. Manchmal ist weniger eben mehr, man muss sich nicht mit dieser Scheinbotschaft profilieren, oder? Das war das was ich sagen wollte und was eigentlich nur indirekt mit dem Thema C&R in Verbindung steht|wavey: Nu hatte ich wohl doch was zu sagen....danke für den Hinweis Baddy:q
> 
> genau mein reden #6



Ach Raabiat mein Freund , dich würde ich doch niemals zu Konsorten hinzuzählen :q:q:q


----------



## Pike79 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ich weiß gar nicht warum man C&R immer wieder diskutieren muss.

Wenn jeder, der C&R betreibt, im stillen damit glücklich wäre, dann würde es niemanden geben, der sich darüber aufregt.

Warum wird so dafür gewettert C&R zu legalisieren, wenn es nach dem Tierschutzrecht nicht möglich ist?

Jedem so, wie sein Gusto würd ich mal sagen.


----------



## esox_105 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch ein Speciem Hunter. Meine Speciem haben zwei Beine, und Airbacks.


 

... :q :q :q , meintest du die "gespaltenen" Persönlichkeiten |rolleyes ?


----------



## fantazia (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Pike79 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß gar nicht warum man C&R immer wieder diskutieren muss.
> 
> Wenn jeder, der C&R betreibt, im stillen damit glücklich wäre, dann würde es niemanden geben, der sich darüber aufregt.
> 
> ...


tja,dies können viele c&r leider nich und müssen "kochtopfangler" verurteiln.
das is ja leider das problem wieso beide parteien immer wieder aneinander geraten.


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

#h @ esox

#d#d#d#d

welch Ausdrucksweise.

#d#d#d#d

Ich meinte die Spezie, die kleine Hände hat, um besser in den Ecken putzen zu können, kleine Füsse um dichter am Herd zu stehen und nicht Ski laufen kann, weil zwischen Küche und Schlafzimmer so selten Schnee liegt.|supergri|supergri

gruß
carsten


----------



## Trolldoc (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Und C&R immer wieder als Tierschutz verkaufen zu wollen, ist in meinen Augen Heuchelei. Ein Tier nur dem Spaß zuliebe zu drillen und es dann zurück zu setzen, um es später nochmals drillen zu können, ist kein Tierschutz, sondern Eigennutz. Fotos haben keinen Sinn bezüglich Tierschutz, sondern dienen der Selbstdarstellung.
> 
> Wurde allerdings alles oft genug durch gekaut - daher sinnlos, es wieder auf zu brühen.


 
|good:     #6 1a Meinung!

Und.......würde sich hier einer von seiner Meinung bezüglich C&R
abbringen lassen? Wohl ehr nicht.
Ausserdem finde ich, dass das Thema auch nur diskussionswürdig wäre, wenn es einer freinen Entscheidung unterliegt. 
Da es hier in Deutschland aber verboten ist, sollte man sich an die Regeln halten, auch wenn es nicht mit der persönlichen Einstellung übereinstimmt. Wozu gibt es denn Gesetze? Die werden ja nicht in irgendeiner Schnapslaune von einer Person über Nacht entschieden, da steckt schon ein bisschen mehr dahinter.
Wer sich nun nicht an die Gesetze halten will, muss mit evtl. Konsequenzen rechnen, das ist nun mal so. Fahre ich Auto und schnalle mich dabei nicht an, so muss ich im Falle einer Kontrolle dafür "bezahlen". Ob das nun gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.
Ich musste auch schon ein Hobby aufgeben, weil Seitens
des Gesetzgebers neue Auflagen bestimmt wurden, ist zwar "blöd", aber es ist nun mal so.

Sollte man einen Fisch mal zurücksetzen müssen (untermaßig, geschont etc.) so sollte dieses schonend passieren.
Fische gezielt fangen und zurücksetzen hat nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Angeln zu tun, sondern fällt ehr unter eine gesonderte Sportart.


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ pike

genau das ist ja das Thema.

Die Releasefraktion ist ja nicht zu 100 % gegen dass verwerten von Fischen. Die möchten, meiner Meinung nach, nur eine Legalisierung des Fische zurücksetzen, so wie es in vielen anderen Ländern längst üblich ist.
So nach dem Motto,
Wenn du einen Fisch zurücksetzt, bist du kein Tierquäler.#6
Wenn du einen Fisch ißt, bis du kein Mörder.#6

Aber wie es so oft ist und passiert, aus einem Lufthauch wir Wind, aus Wind wird Sturm, aus Sturm ein Orkan und weil eine Person im Land xyz gepfurzt hat liegt die Welt in Asche.#q


----------



## duck_68 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Jeder soll einfach machen was er will, der eine releast der ander entnimmt - wo ist das Problem. Jeder soll nach seiner Einstellung glücklich werden und auf keinen Fall sollte man die andere Fraktion verurteilen. 
Das öffentliche Bekanntmachen von releasten Fischen (an besten noch mit Bild...) halte ich persönlich für heikel - da gesetzeswiedrig und ein Angriffspunkt für unsere "Gegner"

Gruß
Martin


----------



## HEWAZA (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> hi,da Catch & Release ja immer wieder ein grosses thema im anglerboard is dachte ich mir ich mache mal nen thread auf wo ihr nach herzenslust darüber diskutieren könnt.
> 
> 
> aber bitte immer schön höfflich bleiben damit dieser thread nich zum flame thread wird!!!!!!
> ...


 


hi,da Stahlvorfach oder kein Stahlvorfach ja immer.....

.....so viel spass beim diskutieren |supergri 




Ich lach mich Tod (oder besser gesagt- Ich lach mich Catch und nicht Release)   

PS: Nichts für Ungut, aber |abgelehn

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## worker_one (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Eins vorweg, ich habe keine Lust, mich an irgend eine (sinnlosen?) Diskussion zu C&R zu beteiligen. Ich möchte nur MEINE MEINUNG kund tun.
Ich halte nix von Extremen. Sowohl konsequentes C&R als auch konsequentes Abknüppeln. Ich halte ein gesundes Maß von beidem für richtig. Man sollte sich an die jeweiligen Gewässerbedingungen und -situationen anpassen (können).
An manchen Gewässern ist der Bestand z.B. von Hechten sehr gering. Der Bestand an Weißfisch aber recht hoch. Dort macht es aus MEINER SICHT keinen Sinn alle Hecht die man fängt, zu töten. Ein zurücksetzen der gefangenen Fische ist hier angebracht. Gibt es z.b. eine Überpopulation an Karpfen (oder auch Hechten, usw.) entnehme ich natürich auch Fische. 
Es gibt viele Faktoren die mich dazu bewegen, das Fische zu entnehmen oder halte nicht und diese schonend zurück zusetzen. Und daher ist auch jeder für sein EIGENES Handeln verantwortlich und muss SELBER entscheiden was er mit dem gefangenen Fisch macht.
Das ist MEINE MEINUNG zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Trolldoc (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder soll einfach machen was er will, der eine releast der ander entnimmt - wo ist das Problem.


 
Der eine bringt jemanden um, der andere nicht! Wo ist das Problem? Soll halt jeder manchen was er will!
SUPER EINSTELLUNG!!!!!#6 #d .

Gesetze sollten schon von jedem eingehaten werden und nicht nur von denen die lust haben.

Das mit dem anbrangern sehe ich genau so wie du. Finde ich auch nicht o.k. , besser wäre es, wenn man sich untereinander einig wird oder zumindest sich versteht.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

na so ein Zufall .... #c

fängt schon wieder an und trotz allem macht das jeder dann letzendlich doch nicht anders wie schon immer ....  #c


----------



## Trolldoc (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Und.......würde sich hier einer von seiner Meinung bezüglich C&R
> abbringen lassen? Wohl ehr nicht.


 
................eben.


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@HD4ever

moin#h

hattest Recht.:m

Mord an Menschen mit Angeln zu vergleichen ist voll klar.|uhoh:


----------



## Lachsy (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Der eine bringt jemanden um, der andere nicht! Wo ist das Problem? Soll halt jeder manchen was er will!
> SUPER EINSTELLUNG!!!!!#6 #d .



der vergleich ist ja voll daneben. #d #d #d 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## powermike1977 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

hier muss vieeeeeeeeeeeeeel mehr diskutiert werden!


----------



## Raabiat (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

ab hier machts mir keinen Spass mehr zu diskutieren...ciaoi #h


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte nix von Extremen. Sowohl konsequentes C&R als auch konsequentes Abknüppeln. Ich halte ein gesundes Maß von beidem für richtig. Man sollte sich an die jeweiligen Gewässerbedingungen und -situationen anpassen (können).


 
Genau das wolte ich noch schreiben #6


----------



## vertikal (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Raabiat schrieb:
			
		

> ab hier machts mir keinen Spass mehr zu diskutieren...ciaoi #h



Hat aber immerhin 7 Seiten gedauert, Respekt! Ich hatte ja vorne nur auf 2 Seiten getippt; vielleicht liegt's ja an der guten "Weltmeister"-Laune - sonst geht's bei dem Thema doch immer schon viel schneller und heftiger zur Sache.

Vielleicht sollten gewisse Themen wirklich mal auf den Index gesetzt werden, weil es einfach nichts bringt, zum 1.000. Mal über C&R, zum 2.000. Mal über Laichdorsche und zum 3.000. Mal über Stahlvorfächer zu diskutieren - nur mal so 'ne Idee.


Andererseits: Was machen dann die Leute, denen es hier im AB zu ruhig und gesittet zugeht???#d


----------



## HD4ever (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollten gewisse Themen wirklich mal auf den Index gesetzt werden, weil es einfach nichts bringt, zum 1.000. Mal über C&R, zum 2.000. Mal über Laichdorsche und zum 3.000. Mal über Stahlvorfächer zu diskutieren - nur mal so 'ne Idee.



|good:


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ vertikal

verstehe ich jetzt nicht.

Kann man mit Stahlvorfach gefangene Laichdorsche nicht essen ? oder nicht releasen ?


----------



## vertikal (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man mit Stahlvorfach gefangene Laichdorsche nicht essen ? oder nicht releasen ?




Dieses hoch interessante Thema hat einen eigenen Thread verdient!:q


----------



## Birger (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Aal-Andy: Das Problem der 50 Pfund Karpfen in Eurem Gewässer kannst du ja nun nicht den C&R Anglern in die Schuhe schieben. Beklage dich lieber bei deinem Verein, man sollte sich nämlich erst mal informieren, welche Fische in welchem Gewässer überhaupt etwas zu suchen haben. Karpfen sind hier numal nicht heimisch und verdrängen andere heimische Weißfische. Da er aber nunmal lieber gegessen wird als Brassen, kommen sie zentnerweise in die Gewässer. 
Am Ende ist dann ein Riesenwels schuld, der alle Rotaugen und Schleien aufgefressen hat.
Fang du die Karpfen doch einfach, dann ist das Problem erledigt.

@ Kochtoppangler: meiner Erfahrung nach sind die unbefischten Gewässer immer sehr gute Gewässer. Aber wo absolut keine Fische sind können natürlich auch keine beißen.

Zum C&R: ich finde es einfach nur schade, dass es den Anglern nicht selbst überlassen wird, ob sie einen Fisch verwerten möchten oder nicht. Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten natürlich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Pilkman (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Der eine bringt jemanden um, der andere nicht! Wo ist das Problem? Soll halt jeder manchen was er will!
> SUPER EINSTELLUNG!!!!!#6 #d .
> 
> Gesetze sollten schon von jedem eingehaten werden und nicht nur von denen die lust haben.....



@ Trolldoc

So, da haben wir ja einen wirklich guten Vergleich, der auch gar nicht hinkt...  :m

... na macht nichts. Was viel wichtiger ist: *Zeige mir in einem deutschen Gesetzbuch eine Entnahmepflicht!* #h

Ich warte da gern auch ein oder zwei Tage, man muss ja Zeit haben zum Suchen. Wenn Du dein Wochenende aber gern anders nutzen möchtest - so wie ich auch  - dann spar Dir ruhig das Suchen und nimm die Tatsache hin, dass es KEINE EntnahmePFLICHT gibt. Insofern wird auch nicht gegen das Gesetz verstoßen, wenn ein gefangener Fisch wieder frei gelassen wird. 

Fraglich angelt nur, wer mit dem festen Vorsatz losgeht, seine gefangenen Fische alle freizulassen, d.h. ohne jegliche Verwertungsabsicht. Ebenso die Photoorgien bei den tollen Fängen - klar möchte man eine schöne Erinnerung an einen Fang - mit schonendem Zurücksetzen hat das aber eher weniger zu tun, weil der Landaufenthalt dadurch verlängert wird. So oder so.

Mein Standpunkt zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich entscheide von Fall zu Fall, ob ich einen Fisch mitnehme oder ob ich ihn zurücksetze. Das dabei die Mehrzahl der Fische zurückgesetzt wird, hängt mit meiner aufgewandten Angelzeit und meinem Appetit auf Fisch zusammen, denn ich muss mir meine Kühltruhe nicht vollhauen und ich muss auch keinen Fisch verschenken, um ein Solala-Alibi zu haben, angeln zu "dürfen". Auch muss ich nicht ständig Fisch essen, zumindest nicht so oft, wie ich angeln möchte.

Ist doch eigentlich alles ganz einfach, hmm?


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				vertikal schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses hoch interessante Thema hat einen eigenen Thread verdient!:q



Ich glaube "uns Thomas"  -Sir Chefboarder Sir-- würde mir die Birne abschlagen, wenn ich diese thrad eröffne.

Alle drei Streitthemen zusammengefasst in einem Thread.

Das wärs.

Wann fährt Thomas in Urlaub ?

Dann mal 3 Wochen richtig streiten  :q


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Birger schrieb:
			
		

> Zum C&R: ich finde es einfach nur schade, dass es den Anglern nicht selbst überlassen wird, ob sie einen Fisch verwerten möchten oder nicht. Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten natürlich vorausgesetzt.


 

...weil in diesem unserem Lande einfach alles Reglementiert werden muss und die Oberangler vom Verband und Vorstandsetagen der Vereine immer noch eins draufsetzen müssen, sonst wird ja ihre Autorität unterwandert.


----------



## Raabiat (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

(s c h e i s s e dass ich hier nix mehr sage#q)


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

:m@ Raabiat

:l Einladung zum was sag.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Und alle sind se wieder da, wenns was zufressen gibt, da möchte ich nicht fehlen! schreibe aber nichts zum thema, schon genug unqualifiziertes wieder drin! da raucht einem der kopf, was manche für merde erzählen, man man man, jungs, geht in die schule in den biounterricht und macht erstmal eure hausaufgaben, bevor ihr hier mist verbreitet!


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Trolldoc
> 
> So, da haben wir ja einen wirklich guten Vergleich, der auch gar nicht hinkt...  :m
> 
> ...


 
Moin Markus,
da werde die Lange suchen können, du weist genau wie ich, das das ganze nur auf diversen Gerichtsurteilen und Stellungnahmen gewisser Oberstaatanwälte a.D. beruht aber nicht auf Gesetz. Es gibt KEIN Fischereigesetz in Deutschland wo eine Entnahme maßiger Fische Vorgeschrieben ist.
Und noch etwas zu den Sportsfreunden , welche das zurücksetzen verteufeln, Was macht ihr mit einer Fischart, welche KEIN Mindestmaß bzw . Schonzeit hat und z.B. 20 cm lang ist, oder es Beisst eine Art, welche auf Grund ihres anatomischen Innenaufbaues gerade nicht zu den begehrten Speisefischen zählt ? Mal ehrlich, verstoßen wir da nichgt ALLE gegen geltene Gerichtsurteile und machen uns Strafbar ?


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil in diesem unserem Lande einfach alles Reglementiert werden muss und die Oberangler vom Verband und Vorstandsetagen der Vereine immer noch eins draufsetzen müssen, sonst wird ja ihre Autorität unterwandert.



Ich glaube , zumindest bei uns im Verein ist es so, sind es gerade die Herren, die eine freie Regelung wünschen. Es würde viel Geld für Besatz eingespart und könnte anderweitig verwendet werden.

Nur was sagen dann die Fischzüchter, weil nicht mehr soviel verkauft wird ?


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> Und alle sind se wieder da, wenns was zufressen gibt, da möchte ich nicht fehlen! schreibe aber nichts zum thema, schon genug unqualifiziertes wieder drin! da raucht einem der kopf, was manche für merde erzählen, man man man, jungs, geht in die schule in den biounterricht und macht erstmal eure hausaufgaben, bevor ihr hier mist verbreitet!




und wieder ein unqualifizierter Beitrag der zur Schließung des Threads führen wird.

Leute,  bitte nicht drauf reagieren.


----------



## Knispel (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube , zumindest bei uns im Verein ist es so, sind es gerade die Herren, die eine freie Regelung wünschen. Es würde viel Geld für Besatz eingespart und könnte anderweitig verwendet werden.
> 
> Nur was sagen dann die Fischzüchter, weil nicht mehr soviel verkauft wird ?


 
Die jammern doch jetzt schon. Fischarten wie der Karpfen laicht zumindest bei uns im Norder der Rupublik sehr selten ab bzw. der Laich entwickelt sich auf Grund der Tagesgrade. Den müsstest D>u sowieso besetzen oder aussterben lassen Fische die sich nicht natürlich vermehren , haben eigentlich in einem Gewässer nichts verloren, oder du musst das Gewässer derart renaturisieren, dass Laichplätze wieder entstehen, denn der Beste Besatz ist immer doie eigene Nachkommenschaft. Denn müsste man allerdings die Anzahl der Angler stark begrenzen, das wird aber den vereinen und verbänden nicht passen. Was ich für gutheißen würde , währe die einführung eines "Schutzmaßes" z.B. Mindestmaß Fischart xxx 60 cm, Schutzmaß von 75 - 90 cm und denn wieder Fangfrei. In Irland haben die das glaube ich beim Hecht und es hat sich bewährt, aber bewährtes wird hier in unserem Lande ja oft ignoriert.


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Knispel

gut aufgepasst.:q

Auch im Norden laichen Karpfen,  das ist nun mal Natur. Wir p........ auch und die Mutti wird nicht immer schwanger,jedoch reicht die Wassertemperatur in der Regel nicht aus damit aus Laich Fisch wird.

Viele Angelvereine bemühen sich darum ihre Gewässer möglichst natürlich zu halten.

Bei uns wird nach Fangbuch besetzt.

Was raus ist kommt wieder rein. Und wenn die 50#er  Dampflock nicht raus ist, braucht sie auch nicht wieder rein.

Im übrigen ein Hammer, diesen Karpfen zu beobachten.

Darum liebe ich meine beiden Hobbys. Ich kann auch mal beobachten, hegen und pflegen.

Albern finde ich es, dass in Teiche Zander eingesetzt werden, die es vorher dort nie gab.

Ja und über so normale Arten wie Rotauge , - feder , Barsch,Hecht , Aal, Schlei  und Brassen brauchen wir nicht wirklich reden.  Reichlich vorhanden in unseren Teichen.

Mal  sehen ob ich noch eine alte Besatzliste finde. Dann hast du mal einen kleinen Eindruck.

grüsse
carsten


----------



## Trolldoc (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Pilkman [B schrieb:
			
		

> Zeige mir in einem deutschen Gesetzbuch eine Entnahmepflicht![/B]


 
ohh man, das ist ja genau so wie mit dem Besitz von gewissen Drogen, besitzen ja, konsumieren nein. 
Wenn bei jedem Gesetz eine Lücke gesucht wird um dieses zu umgehen, dann wird man sich bald nicht mehr vor Gesetzen retten können.
Was ich meine ist, dass man einfach mal etwas akseptieren sollte und nicht immer gegen an gehen muss, nur weil es einem nicht passt!
Wenn Herr XY aus was weiß ich, betrunken Auto fährt und es passiert nichts ist doch alles in Ordnung, oder nicht?
Fährt er aber betrunken ein Kind an, dann ist der Herr XY aber ein ganz böser und soll/muss bestraft werden!

Es bietet immer eine große Angriffsfläche, wenn "Personen" etwas ungesetzliches tun und sollte etwas passieren müssen nicht immer nur die Verursacher dafür gerade stehen, sondern auch unbeteiligte.

Kleines Beispiel(muss ja nicht realistisch sein):Jemand setzt einen Fisch zurück und wird dabei beobachtet.
Dann wird dieser Jemand angezeigt, und einfach mal weiter gesponnen, er landet vor Gericht und muss sich verantworten.
Nun hängst das ganze an der großen Glocke und einige denken sich, da muss etwas getan werden, wie z.B.: strengere Auflangen für Angler, Verbote u.s.w. wer weiß das schon.
Im Verkehrsrecht hat sich auch so einiges geändert in der letzten Zeit.

...und mein Vergleich mit dem umbringen, sollte nur auf die Grundlagen der Einstellung hinweisen! Ist der Vergleich wirklich so hinkend??? Gesetz ist Gesetz, oder nicht.
Wenn ich Altöl in deinen Garten kippe, dann ist das auch verboten. Wenn mir aber von Seiten des Gesetzgebers nicht passieren würde, würde ich weiter machen. Ist das richtig?

Ich sagte ja schon, im Moment ist es verboten, also sollte man sich daran halten.
Vieleicht ist es irgendwann erlaubt und die sache sieht ganz anders aus. Dann kann jeder frei handeln ohne mit dem Gesetz anzuecken.


----------



## tapaesser (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ trolldoc

Ich glaube Du hast den Sinn dieses thrads nicht verstanden.

Hier wird erzählt wie man es hält mit den releasen und es sollten, wenn schon Beispiele, passende sein.

Laut Grundgesetzt:
jeder ist für den Schaden den er anderen zuführt selbst verantwortlich.
Oel in fremden Garten.----- Nicht nur Straftatbestand wegen Umweltvergehen sondern auch Zerstörung fremden Eigentums.
--- lieber nicht weiter nachdenken

Betrunken auto fahren... Habe schon mal davon gehört, das auch ein Führerschein futsch ist und eine entsprechende Geldstrafe ausgelobt wird, wenn man kein Kind anfährt oder fremdes Eigentum beschädigt.
---- lieber nicht weiter nachdenken

Ich werde beim Versorgen von Fischen beobachtet. Klasse.
Wer will ohne Foto beweisen, welcher Fisch, in welcher Größe da gerade ganz zufällig, aus Unachtsamkeit aus meinen Fingern geflutscht ist.

Ach ja und unter einer Gruppe von Augenzeugen, die eh nicht auf das Privatgelände kommen, weiß ich auch was zu tun ist.#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Der Ton geht ja noch, wundert mich schon ein bisschen ))

Nochmal für alle:
*Es gibt in Deutschland KEIN Gesetz dass einem Angler nicht erlaubt mit entsprechender Begründung einen Fisch zurückzusetzen.*

Es wurde in Deutschland noch kein Angler verurteilt, weil er einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hatte, nur weil er ihn nicht umgehend und schonend zurücksetzte sondren z. B. eine ganze Fotoserie vorher schiessen mußte.

Vor allem wurde ein solcher Fall bisher noch vor keinem höheren Gericht verhandelt, so dass es keinen Präzedenzfall gibt.


----------



## aal-andy (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde in Deutschland noch kein Angler verurteilt, weil er einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hatte, nur weil er ihn nicht umgehend und schonend zurücksetzte sondren z. B. eine ganze Fotoserie vorher schiessen mußte.
> Vor allem wurde ein solcher Fall bisher noch vor keinem höheren Gericht verhandelt, so dass es keinen Präzedenzfall gibt.


 
Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern vor einigen Jahren gelesen zu haben, dass ein Angler einen recht großen Karpfen gefangen, gewogen, fotografiert und diesen dann zurückgesetzt hat. Dabei wurde er beobachtet und angezeigt sowie wegen Tierquälerei gerichtlich zu einer hohen Geldstrafe verurteilt. Das Schlimmste war aber wohl, dass er durch einen Eintrag in sein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis wegen Tierquälerei große Probleme hatte anschließen einen Job zu bekommen, denn leider steht ja in dem Zeugnis nicht drin, was er gemacht hat, sondern nur dass er kriminell ist. Der Bericht stand vor ca. 2 jahren mal in der Zeitschrift Blinker.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde in Deutschland noch kein Angler verurteilt, weil er einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hatte, nur weil er ihn nicht umgehend und schonend zurücksetzte sondren z. B. eine ganze Fotoserie vorher schiessen mußte.


 

Wer Fische fängt, soll sie essen 
*Karpfenangler wegen Tierquälerei zu Geldstrafe verurteilt. 
Einen Angler in Bad Oeynhausen kostet sein Hang zur 
Selbstdarstellung 800 Mark Strafe.* 
Dies ist kein Anglerlatein: Wer einen großen Fisch an Land zieht, muss unter Umständen mit einer saftigen Geldstrafe rechnen. Denn deutsche Gerichte machen nun Ernst mit dem Tierschutz auch beim Fisch. So verurteilte das Amtsgericht Bad Oeynhausen einen Karpfenangler zu einer Geldstrafe von 800 Mark. (Aktenzeichen: 5Cs 16 Js 567/00). Der verurteilte Angler gehört zu jenen ,,Sportfischern" in der deutschen Anglerszene, die es ausschließlich auf den Rekordfisch abgesehen haben, und getreu dem Motto: Wo kein Kläger, da auch kein Richter, scheren sie sich kaum ums Tierschutzgesetz. 
Das Urteil des Amtsgerichts dürfte jedoch Signalwirkung haben. 

In Deutschland gibt es an die 10.000 Karpfenspezialisten unter den Anglern, die nur angeln, um den größten und schönsten Karpfen in ihrem Fotoalbum präsentieren zu können. Sie sind technisch hoch gerüstet und überlisten die dicken Karpfen mit speziellen Köderkugeln. Da kann es auch vorkommen, dass ein Karpfen mehrmals im Jahr gefangen und mit Namen versehen. Den Fisch zu fangen, um ihn zu verspeisen, ist in diesen Kreisen verpönt. Laut Tierschutzgesetz rechtfertigt jedoch nur das Angeln zum Verzehr, dass Fischen am Angelhaken Schmerzen zugefügt werden. Der Verurteilte hatte in der Weser einen Riesenkarpfen (44 Pfund schwer) gefangen und sofort gesehen, dass der Fisch nicht mehr zum Verzehr geeignet war. Dennoch löste ihn der Freizeitfischer nicht sofort vorsichtig vom Haken und setzte den Fisch ins Wasser zurück. Vielmehr legte er das Tier nach Lösen des Hakens auf eine Waage. Anschießend postierte sich der Mann mit dem Fisch vor einer Kamera und fotografierte sich mit dem Karpfen per Selbstauslöser. Erst danach setzte er den Karpfen in die Weser zurück. Das Foto wurde in einer Anglerzeitung veröffentlicht, der Tierschutzbund erstattete deshalb Anzeige wegen Tierquälerei. Der Angler war fest davon überzeugt, nichts Unrechtes getan zu haben. Von Tierquälerei könne nicht die Rede sein, meinte er. Doch damit lag er falsch. Das Gericht: ,,Dem Fisch werden durch den Angelvorgang durch Anhieb, Anhaken, Drill, Landung und Abhaken Unlustgefühle vermittelt, die er als seiner Wesensart zuwiderlaufende, instinktwidrige und gegenüber seinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb lebensfeindliche Einwirkung und Einschränkung seines 
Wohlbefindens empfindet. Dieser Vorgang ist nur dann nicht zu beanstanden, wenn der Fisch nach dem Abhaken sofort zum Zwecke des Verzehrs getötet wird. 
Selbst wenn der dicke Karpfen nur fünf Minuten an Land gehalten worden sei, reiche das. ,,Dieser Vorgang war den gefangenen Karpfen mit länger anhaltenden, erheblichen Schmerzen und Leiden verbunden", bescheinigte das Gericht. Das Übersenden des Fotos an eine Angelzeitung lasse im Übrigen nur den Schluss zu, dass der Angler dies zur Selbstdarstellung tat. 
Kölner Stadt- Anzeiger vom 28.09.2001 
von Horst Stolzenberg 

_Quelle: AFZ Fischwaid_


----------



## aal-andy (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Toni

ja ich glaube das ist die story, die ich kurz vor deiner detaillierten ausführung eben zur sprache brachte.


----------



## Klaus S. (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde in Deutschland noch kein Angler verurteilt, weil er einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hatte, nur weil er ihn nicht umgehend und schonend zurücksetzte sondren z. B. eine ganze Fotoserie vorher schiessen mußte.



Genau dies wurde den Angler zum Verhängnis und nicht das er ihn zurück gesetzt hat. Ich glaub keiner hat was gegen das zurück setzen doch die meisten Angler/Nichtangler haben was gegen diese selbstdarstellerischen Fotos. Laßt die Fotos sein und freut euch über den schönen Drill und gut ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Es geht aber auch noch um anderes:

1. Es wird behauptet, dass es kein Gerichtsurteil gibt ==> falsch

2. Es wird behauptet, es gibt kein Gesetz, das das Zurücksetzen verbietet => in Anbetracht der Auslegung/Kommentierung des Tierschutzgesetzes bedingt richtige Aussage: Minimalkonsens: es muss einen vernünftigen Grund des Zurücksetzens geben und angeln für eine Fotosession ist es eben kein vernünftiger Grund.

3. Das Urteil, das rechtsgültig ist, sagt aber noch etwas aus:

»*Durch die Einzelakte des Angelvorgangs, durch Anhieb, Anhaken, Drill, Landung und Abhaken werden dem Fisch Unlustgefühle vermittelt, die er als seiner Wesenart zuwiderlaufende, instinktwidrige und gegenüber seinem Selbsterhaltungstrieb wesensfeindliche Einwirkung und Beschränkung seines Wohlempfindens, insgesamt als Leiden empfindet*« AG Bad Oeynhausen ( Az. : 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00)

Auch das sollte in der aktuellen Duskussion nicht vernachlässigt werden, weil es inhaltlich das Tierschutzgesetzes widerspiegelt und gerichtlich eben nicht (womöglich sicherlich NOCH NICHT) anders geurteilt wurde.

#h


----------



## Carp4Fun (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@aal-andy:

Ich hab da mal eine kleine Verständnisfrage bezüglich deines ersten Postings zu diesem Thema: Du beschreibst, dass in eurem Gewässer in Folge des konsequenten C&R keine kleineren Fische mehr heran wachsen können, und dass eine Untersuchung bestätigt hat, dass mithin das Pflanzenwachstum im besagten See zum völligen Erliegen gekommen ist. Soweit ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, werden bei euch in erster Linie Friedfische zurück gesetzt, was nun seitens eures Vorstandes mit einer Entnahmepflicht aller maßigen Karpfen quittiert wurde. Soweit so gut. Aber ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich den bioökologischen Zusammenhang zwischen zurückgesetzten Friedfischen und der Depression von Jungfischbeständen/ Verschwinden von Pflanzengesellschaften nicht so ganz.|kopfkrat 
Wäre schön, wenn du vielleicht anhand einiger weiterer Infos Ursache und Wirkung mal etwas direkter miteinander in Beziehung setzen könntest.#6


----------



## Student (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit so gut. Aber ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich den bioökologischen Zusammenhang zwischen zurückgesetzten Friedfischen und der Depression von Jungfischbeständen/ Verschwinden von Pflanzengesellschaften nicht so ganz.|kopfkrat



Das kann ich dir beantworten. Ich hab nämlich gestern sechs Jungfische (rund 15 mm) in mein Aquarium gesetzt, um sie außerhalb des Gartenteiches aufziehen zu können.

Dort wurden sie anscheinend innerhalb von nur einem Tag von den wenigen überwinterten kleinen Goldfischen und Karauschen gefressen.

Da will ich nicht wissen, was nen dicker Karpfen alles frisst, wenn er die Gelegenheit dazu bekommt.

Und noch was: Wenn nur die alten Karpfen überleben würden, gäbe es keine Evolution und Anpassung an neue Umstände mehr...der Genpool würde sich immer weiter verringern. Daher ist es gar nicht so schlecht, ab und zu auch mal einen Kleinen zurück zu setzen und den Großen mitzunehmen.

Ohne die vorherigen Seiten gelesen zu haben, ist meine Meinung, dass die Schonmaße erhöht und durchgesetzt werden sollten. Es ist doch abartig, wenn jemand 35 cm Zander oder 50 cm Hechte tötet...gleiches gilt für viele andere Fischarten, an einem 40 cm Aal ist ja auch nichts dran.

Mfg

Student


----------



## WillyHB (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@toni_1962
Konsequent zu Ende gedacht bedeutet das Urteil doch, das sich die C&R Fraktion auf sehr dünem Eis bewegt. Insbesondere die Karpfenfraktion, ohne das negativ Bewerten zu wollen.
Knispel hat es hier bereits angedeutet:


			
				Kinspel schrieb:
			
		

> ...denn wir sind die, welche sich strafbar Verhalten und nicht die Angler die ihren Fang verwerten


Andererseits ist es so, wie oft habe ich schon Fisch gefangen, der zu dem Zeitpunkt des Angelns nicht mein Zielfisch war.
Untermaßig, Schonzeit(Zufallsfang), ganzjährig geschützt etc...
Habe ich mich deshalb jedes mal strafbar gemacht?? 
Gruß Willy


----------



## bennie (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

deswegen.... machts im stillen aus.... AMEN!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				WillyHB schrieb:
			
		

> @toni_1962
> Konsequent zu Ende gedacht bedeutet das Urteil doch, das sich die C&R Fraktion auf sehr dünem Eis bewegt. Insbesondere die Karpfenfraktion, ohne das negativ Bewerten zu wollen.


 
richtig;

Das Urteil ist rechtkräftig und meines Wissens noch nicht durch andere widerlegt.
Andere Gutachten von Wissenschaftlern (z.B. zur Reproduktion, Schmerzempfinden usw) usw. stellen persönliche Meinungen, Rechtfertigungen für eigenes Handeln und mögliche Argumente für neue Prozesse dar.

Die beiden großen Angelverbände interpretieren das Tierschutzgesetz unterschiedlich, jedoch aber im Grundkonsens, hinsichtlich des Urteils, nicht unbedingt wesensverschieden.

Der DAV sagt:

"Der DAV erklärt deshalb noch einmal ausdrücklich seinen Standpunkt zum catch and release. Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!"

Der VDSF sagt:

"Tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen sind einzuhalten; der gefangene Fisch ist immer sofort fischweidgerecht zu töten; der Fang ist sinnvoll zu verwerten (nach Möglichkeit menschlicher Verzehr)." 





			
				WillyHB schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits ist es so, wie oft habe ich schon Fisch gefangen, der zu dem Zeitpunkt des Angelns nicht mein Zielfisch war.
> Untermaßig, Schonzeit(Zufallsfang), ganzjährig geschützt etc...
> Habe ich mich deshalb jedes mal strafbar gemacht??
> Gruß Willy


 
Zumindest was Deinen zweiten Satz angeht NEIN, weil das gesetzlich geregelte Ausnahmen sind, die das Zurücksetzen fordern (ansonsten Ordnungswidrigkeit).


----------



## aal-andy (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich den bioökologischen Zusammenhang zwischen zurückgesetzten Friedfischen und der Depression von Jungfischbeständen/ Verschwinden von Pflanzengesellschaften nicht so ganz.|kopfkrat


 
Friedfische werden nicht zurückgesetzt, da diese seit fast 2 Jahren nicht mehr gefangen werden, nicht mal mehr Kleinfische. 
Durch das ständige Zurücksetzen der Grasfische & Großkarpfen und deren Appetit (ein Grasfisch verdrückt pro Tag ca. 100% seines Eigengewichtes wobei 90% hinten wieder herauskommen) wächst halt kein Grün mehr nach, damit fehlt gerade den Jungfischen ein wichtiges Glied in ihrer Nahrungskette. Denn dort befinden sich ja wichtige Nahrungsbestandteile wie Schnecken, Insekten usw... . Es gibt kaum noch Laichkräuter und die paar übrig gebliebenen Seerosen werden von den Hechten bewacht. Hatte hier seinerzeit einen sehr netten und kompetenten Kontakt zum ABler Foolish-Farmer, der echten Plan von der Materie hat, der hat mir sogar angeraten, die Biester mit Harpune und Strom aus dem Wasser zu holen. Im letzten Jahr waren Taucher im See die nicht einen grünen Stengel entdecken konnten. Daraus erfolgt nun die Konsequenz, alle maßigen Karpfen aus dem Wasser zu holen, was mir für jeden einzelnen sehr leid tut da ich diese prinzipiell nicht verwerte, egal wie groß die sind, aber zur Erholung des Gewässers und dem Fischbestand fast unvermeidbar scheint. Es wird sogar angestrebt, ein sogenanntes "Hegefischen" zu veranstalten, gezielt auf Großkarpfen. Ausserdem steht es zur Diskussion, eine Fangprämie von 25 Euro pro entnommenen Grasfisch auszuzahlen. Immerhin haben wir ja nicht nur eine Gruppe Angler eines bestimmten Ziefisches, sondern der Verein sollte schon jeder Gruppe gerecht werden. Auf jeden Fall hat der Verein eine Menge Arbeit vor sich, das Wasser wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## j4ni (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn bei jedem Gesetz eine Lücke gesucht wird um dieses zu umgehen, dann wird man sich bald nicht mehr vor Gesetzen retten können.
> Was ich meine ist, dass man einfach mal etwas akseptieren sollte und nicht immer gegen an gehen muss, nur weil es einem nicht passt!


 


			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu gibt es denn Gesetze? Die werden ja nicht in irgendeiner Schnapslaune von einer Person über Nacht entschieden, da steckt schon ein bisschen mehr dahinter.


 
  Sorry, aber da dies Beispiel von dir


			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Der eine bringt jemanden um, der andere nicht! Wo ist das Problem? Soll halt jeder manchen was er will!


 auch nicht grade dem Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit entspricht, muss ich dem ein ebenfalls nicht ganz angemessenen Denkanstoß geben: Wenn zu gewissen Zeiten gewisse Gesetze etwas mehr hinterfragt worden wären…


  Ich weiß, dass es auch nur eine Meinung bzw. Auslegung ist, aber eine deutlich fundierte als Aussagen a la „Es ist gesetzlich verboten“ etc. Klick mich. (Bevor Thomas den Link postet  ) 




			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wurde in Deutschland noch kein Angler verurteilt, weil er einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hatte*, nur weil er ihn nicht umgehend und schonend zurücksetzte sondren z. B. eine ganze Fotoserie vorher schiessen mußte.*


   Mußte das noch mal hervorheben, weil irgendwie musste ich doch an: „nur weil wir uns unterhalten, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass wir uns auch zuhören“ denken 

  Das von Aal-Andy angeführte Beispiel von striktem und  unhinterfragtem c&r zeigt sehr anschaulich, dass auch eine allgemeine „Zurücksetzpflicht“ nicht das Maß aller Dinge sein kann, viel mehr sollte man sich mal im Rahmen der Hegepflicht Gedanke über selektive Endnahme machen, was in meinen (Laien)Augen die einzig sinnvolle Lösung sein kann. Hierfür wäre es aber notwendig das auf Verbandsebene (bzw. höher) etwas passiert und zum einen ein Grundsatzentscheid in wie weit selektive Endnahme sich mit §17 des Tierschutzgesetzes vereinbaren lässt herbeigeführt wird und zum anderen müssen sich Experten (und nicht wir  ) mit der Thematik auseinandersetzen wie man eben diese gesteuerte Endnahme am sinnvollsten umsetzen kann. Die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse sollten dann von den Vereinen, denn die kennen ihre Gewässer und Fischstruktur am besten, umgesetzt werden. Die Vereine haben bereits die Möglichkeit Schonmasse und -zeiten anzuheben bzw. ausdehnen, nur wird dies, soweit mein begrenztes Blickfeld hier die Beurteilung zulässt, nicht allzu oft umgesetzt. So dass eine Empfehlung der Verbände hier vielleicht etwas bewirken könnte.
  Es ist aber schon mal ein Anfang wenn jeder neben seiner Kühltruhe oder eben seiner Abhakmatte und Photoapparat auch seinen Verstand mit ans Wasser nimmt und wenn man eh schon so viel schleppen muss kann man ja auch gleich noch etwas Respekt vor der Natur mitnehmen.

  just my 2 cents,

  Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



> Klick mich. (Bevor Thomas den Link postet  )


Danke ))


----------



## Carp4Fun (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Hi aal-andy,

Erstmal danke für die umfassende Antwort.#6
Jetzt, da du die Graser erwähnt hast, macht eure Problematik für mich wesentlich mehr Sinn. Man muss jedoch ganz klar zwischen Gras"karpfen" und Großkarpfen differenzieren. Dass ein Überbestand an großen Grasern einen nicht unerheblichen Schaden am Gewässer verursachen kann, ist klar. Somit erscheint ein rechtzeitiges und wirksames Entgegensteuern von Seiten eures Vereins in diesem Punkt auch nur sinnvoll!
Aber: Spiegel- und Schuppenkarpfen dürften von dieser Entnahmepflicht im Sinne einer sinnvollen Hegemaßnahme doch eigentlich nicht betroffen sein, oder etwa doch?!


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				j4ni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vereine haben bereits die Möglichkeit *Schon*masse und *-zeiten* anzuheben bzw. ausdehnen, nur wird dies, soweit mein begrenztes Blickfeld hier die Beurteilung zulässt, nicht allzu oft umgesetzt.


 
Hi Jan,#h 

die Ausweitung von Schonzeiten aber ändert an der C&R Diskussion gar nichts, wenn man C&R so versteht, dass gezielt auf einen Fisch mit der Intention geangelt wird, den Fisch nach dem Drill wieder zurückzusetzen. Denn während der Schonzeit darf auf den geschonten Fisch nicht gezielt geangelt werden.
Anderes widerspräche jedlichen Schutz-, Schon- und Hegegedanken, dem Angler verpflichtet sein sollten.

Ein großes Problem bei der C&R -Diskussion ist es, dass C&R zuerst mal definiert werden muss, um einen gemeinsamen Nenner zur Diskussion zu haben.


----------



## j4ni (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Äh:b |kopfkrat ...Stimmt, absolut richtig. mea culpa! Dann muss ich so gegen Ende ein "und sich alle daran halten" einfügen und dann habe ich irgendwie total am Thema vorbeigeredet...naja so viel zum Thema den Kopf benutzen|rotwerden


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



> Ein großes Problem bei der C&R -Diskussion ist es, dass C&R zuerst mal definiert werden muss, um einen gemeinsamen Nenner zur Diskussion zu haben.


Ganz genau, hatte ich schon mal ganz am Anfang dieser Diskussion geschrieben )


----------



## tom66 (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Friedfische werden nicht zurückgesetzt, da diese seit fast 2 Jahren nicht mehr gefangen werden, nicht mal mehr Kleinfische.
> Durch das ständige Zurücksetzen der Grasfische & Großkarpfen und deren Appetit (ein Grasfisch verdrückt pro Tag ca. 100% seines Eigengewichtes wobei 90% hinten wieder herauskommen) wächst halt kein Grün mehr nach, damit fehlt gerade den Jungfischen ein wichtiges Glied in ihrer Nahrungskette. Denn dort befinden sich ja wichtige Nahrungsbestandteile wie Schnecken, Insekten usw... . Es gibt kaum noch Laichkräuter und die paar übrig gebliebenen Seerosen werden von den Hechten bewacht. Hatte hier seinerzeit einen sehr netten und kompetenten Kontakt zum ABler Foolish-Farmer, der echten Plan von der Materie hat, der hat mir sogar angeraten, die Biester mit Harpune und Strom aus dem Wasser zu holen. Im letzten Jahr waren Taucher im See die nicht einen grünen Stengel entdecken konnten. Daraus erfolgt nun die Konsequenz, alle maßigen Karpfen aus dem Wasser zu holen, was mir für jeden einzelnen sehr leid tut da ich diese prinzipiell nicht verwerte, egal wie groß die sind, aber zur Erholung des Gewässers und dem Fischbestand fast unvermeidbar scheint. Es wird sogar angestrebt, ein sogenanntes "Hegefischen" zu veranstalten, gezielt auf Großkarpfen. Ausserdem steht es zur Diskussion, eine Fangprämie von 25 Euro pro entnommenen Grasfisch auszuzahlen. Immerhin haben wir ja nicht nur eine Gruppe Angler eines bestimmten Ziefisches, sondern der Verein sollte schon jeder Gruppe gerecht werden. Auf jeden Fall hat der Verein eine Menge Arbeit vor sich, das Wasser wieder auf Vordermann zu bringen.




Ist das der See vom Kaiserswerther Verein? Habe davon gehört, dass dort bis auf große Karpfen nicht mehr viel gefangen wird. Auch den Bericht der Taucher kenne ich.

Den Fehler hat man seinerzeit bereits beim Besatz mit Grasfischen gemacht, denn Graskarpfen gehören in die allerwenigsten Gewässer. Diese Fische wieder heraus zu bekommen dürfte äußerst schwierig sein, da sie nicht leicht zu fangen sind. Werden überhaupt welche davon gefangen? Forellenbesatz hat es dort doch auch eine Zeit lang gegeben, auch nicht optimal für die Entwicklung von Fischbrut.

Wenn nur noch große Fische im Gewässer sind muss das aber auch andere Ursachen haben. Es sind ja wahrscheinlich nicht alle Rotaugen plötzlich an Altersschwäche gestorben. Gäbe es gar keine Nahrung würden auch die Karpfen verhungern. Hattet ihr im Winter mal Kormorane auf dem See? Die nehmen nur Fische bis zu einer bestimmten Größe und wenn es dort weder Kraut noch Altholz oder andere Unterstände gibt können die innerhalb kurzer Zeit ziemlich aufräumen. Ist der Bestand an Weißfisch erst einmal stark dezimiert und es fehlt an Laichmöglichkeiten, dann kann er sich nicht mehr erholen. Könnte ein Grund sein, warum nur die Karpfen überlebt haben und kein Weißfisch, denn große Fische passen nicht ins Beuteschema. 

Wenn ihr die Karpfen rausnehmt heißt das für mich noch lange nicht, dass sich andere Fischarten automatisch wieder ansiedeln. Dazu bedarf es wahrscheinlich eines umfangreichen Maßnahmenpaketes. Ihr braucht Kraut im Wasser, daran muss sich dann im Laufe der Zeit Nahrung bilden und erst dann kann der Fischbestand sich wieder entwickeln. Damit er nicht sofort wieder durch Vögel dezimiert wird braucht der Fisch Unterstände. Mit anderen Worten, erst muss der See sich zu einem intakten Gewässer zurückentwickeln, dann kann man anfangen den Fischbestand wieder aufzubauen.

Dass ein Verein allen Gruppen von Anglern gerecht werden kann glaube ich übrigens nicht. Die Widersprüche zwischen den Forderungen sind zu groß. Am Ende hat man nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Beispiel: Die Grasfische wurden wahrscheinlich besetzt, weil sich eine Gruppe von Anglern über das viele Kraut aufgeregt hat. Forellen, weil eine andere Gruppe erstklassige Speisefische gefordert hat. Karpfen der Karpfenangler wegen. Hat dieser Mix von Interessenforderungen dem Gewässer und dem Verein nun genutzt oder geschadet? Könnte man all dies Forderungen jemals sinnvoll miteinander vereinen? Wohl kaum.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

ich hab die lösung: entnahme von fischen wird verboten! (so wie beispielsweise in holland, jeder hecht muss zurück!) angeln darf jeder, der den fischereischein hat. niemand muss was zahlen, damit die kochtopfangler keinen finanziellen nachteil haben, wenn sie den beitrag etc. nicht mehr in fisch aufrechnen können. fische müssen so schnell wie möglich zurück ins gewässer.

sinn der sache: artenreichtum und große exemplare, natürliche gewässer, wo sich der bestand selbst regulieren kann. kein großer hecht richtet schaden an, so ein mist, ging vor 1000 jahren auch alles seinen weg!!! man spart verwaltungskosten und ärger, denn jeder muss zurücksetzen, kein neid, kein gar nichts und man fängt besser. wo is der hecht im rhein? ach ja, gibt tausend gründe, nur die pottangelei is nieeeeee schuld! 

wisst ihr, ob der fisch schmerzen empfindet oder nicht, keiner weiß es, wenn ja, darf eh keiner angeln, dem tut es weh, ob ich ihn fresse oder freilasse, wenn er was fühlt. und wenn mich einer quält will ich dennoch lieber freigelassen werden als nen knüppel aufn kopf zubekommen.

ich liebe es, am und aufm wasser zu sein, in der natur, das ist für mich besser als urlaub! und ich liebe es, fische zu fangen, große schöne hechte und zander, welse, alles! und ich liebe es, sie schonend zu behandeln. und ich liebe es, sie wachsen zu sehen, den guten bestand zu benießen. und ich wünsche meinen kindern, dass sie das auch noch erleben dürfen, wovon ich nicht mehr ausgehe, wenn ich mir hier die beiträge einiger anderer ansehe. ich verstehe diejenigen nicht und sie nicht mich. was tun? tja, gute frage, nächste frage. und angeln verbieten, das wollen beide seiten nicht. so lassen? tja, lieber so als gar nicht mehr angeln. 

irgendjemand hier hat geschrieben:   ich will öfters angeln, als das ich fisch essen will! sehr guter beitrag, da musste ich glatt lachen. wenn ich viiiel zeit hätte, würde ich an einem meiner lieblingshechtgewässer extrem viel angeln und alles mitnehmen, was ich an hecht fange. ich bin mir sicher, zu zweit bekomme ich den see in 1-2 jahren platt geangelt, wenn ich es drauf anlege. dann will ich mal die leute schreien hören. aber die denken eh, es sei ein großer dicker wels, der alles weggefressen hat. ich wollte mich hier raushalten und ich war einfach zu schwach dazu, mit diesem thema kann man mich locken wie ne plötze mit teig, da steige ich immer wieder drauf ein, auch wenn es nie was neues ist, was hier in so einem thread geschrieben wird.

ach ja, noch was: hinsichtlich der erschließung neuer tourismusbereiche würde c&r einen wesentlichen beitrag leisten. mehr fisch, mehr angler, mehr touristen, mehr geld! is ne ganz einfach rechnung, ebenso wie berge, schnee, skifahrer, umsatz! 

mir macht angeln zu viel spaß, ich schieße mir doch kein eigentor und nehme mir selbst die fische weg. lieber weltmeister beim fangen, als beim essen! in diesem sinne gute nacht an alle


----------



## Knispel (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Moin @Willy,

ich habe Schreiben der oberen Fischereibehörde Bremen und Niedersachsen, welche auf meiner Anfrage diesbezüglich antworteten : der irrtümlich gefangene Fisch der zurückgesetzt wird, entspräche nicht den Tatbestand der Tierquälerei.....
Wenn du willst, lass ich dir die beiden Schreiben zukommen

Für @alle

Zwar viel, hatte ich aber irgentwann runtergeladen, weiss nur nicht mehr wo :


Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
Catch & Release 
Eine juristische Untersuchung 

Zugleich - verspätete - Anmerkungen zu AG Bad Oeynhausen 
Urteil vom 10.04.2001 - 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00 

von Kai Jendrusch und Dr. Robert Arlinghaus* 
Mit Urteil vom 10. April 20011 hat das Amtsgericht Bad Oeynhausen einen Angler wegen 
eines Verstoßes gegen § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG zu einer Geldstrafe verurteilt, weil er einen 
Karpfen gefangen, gewogen, fotografiert und dann zurückgesetzt hat. Dieses Urteil nimmt 
DROSSÉ zum Anlaß, die Praktik des Catch & Release generell als „eine angelfischereiliche 
Tierquälerei“ einzustufen.2 Die Kritik von ARLINGHAUS3 und die sich anschließende Replik 
DROSSÉS4 lassen es angezeigt erscheinen, das Thema nochmals näher zu beleuchten. 
I. Vorbemerkung 
Der nachstehende Beitrag macht den – erneuten – Versuch einer Versachlichung der Debatte 
rund um die Praktik des Catch & Release. Zunächst wird kurz definiert, was unter Catch & 
Release zu verstehen ist. Sodann wird untersucht, ob und wieweit diese Praxis mit der 
geltenden Rechtslage in Einklang steht. 
Bevor auf die eigentliche Thematik einzugehen ist, nötigt die bis dato stattgefundene 
Diskussion eine Stellungnahme ab. Offenkundig vergeblich hatte ARLINGHAUS eine 
Versachlichung der Debatte unter Ausschluß von Emotionen angemahnt.5 
Mit seinen Angriffen auf die ostdeutschen fischereiwissenschaftlichen Institute, namentlich 
PROF. DR. SCHRECKENBACH6 vom angewandt arbeitenden Institut für Binnenfischerei in 
Potsdam, verlässt DROSSÉ das Feld einer wissenschaftlich Diskussion. Einen anerkannten 
Gutachter und Kenner seines Faches der Vetternwirtschaft zu bezichtigen ( „Wes Brot ich ess, 
des Lied ich sing“ 7) und ihm zu unterstellen, auf Grund von Lobbyismus ein 
* Der Autor zu eins ist Doktorand an der Philipps-Universität Marburg, Lehrstuhl Prof. Dr. Steffen Detterbeck, 
der Autor zu zwei ist Fischereiwissenschaftler, angestellt am Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und 
Binnenfischerei, Berlin. 
1 AG Bad Oeynhausen 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00 v. 10.04.2001, soweit ersichtlich nicht veröffentlicht. 
2 Drossé, AgrarRR 02, S. 111 ff. 
3 Arlinghaus, AgrarRR 03, S. 367 ff.;
4 Drossé, AgrarRR 03, S. 370 ff. 
5 Arlinghaus, AgrarRR 03, S. 367. 
6 Prof. Dr. Schreckenbach hat im Dezember 1999 ein Sachverständigengutachten für das AG Rinteln verfasst, 

was zum Freispruch von zwei Anglern führte, welche einen Setzkescher benutzt hatten; AG Rinteln 6 Cs 204 
Js 4847/98 (231/98) v. 17.05.2000. 
7 Drossé, AgrarRR 03, S. 370 (373). 

Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
Gefälligkeitsgutachten erstellt zu haben, erscheint im Rahmen einer wissenschaftlichen 
Auseinandersetzung als zu weitgehend. 
Auf dieser Basis sollte eine wissenschaftliche Debatte nicht fußen. Im Folgenden wird es 
daher unterlassen, nochmals oder zum Teil auch weitere verbale Ausfälle anzuzeigen. 
Gleichwohl konnten die Äußerungen DROSSÉS nicht unwidersprochen bleiben. 

II. Zum Begriff 
Die (Fach-) Debatte um Catch & Release fokussiert sich bis dato auf das Karpfenangeln, 
genauer auf das Angeln mit Boilies, einem speziellen Karpfenköder.8 Zu Recht wurde darauf 
hingewiesen, dass diese Reduzierung von Catch & Release unzulässig und im Ergebnis auch 
nicht zielführend ist.9 
Der Begriff stammt aus dem Englischen; to catch bedeutet fangen (in casu bezogen auf 
Fische), to release ist der englische Begriff für zurücksetzen. Als Catch & Release bezeichnet 
man also das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen von geangelten Fischen. Zu Unrecht 
wird teilweise auf die Motivation des Anglers abgestellt.10 Allein maßgebend ist ob ein zuvor 
gefangener Fisch wieder zurückgesetzt wird. Ebenfalls unerheblich ist es, um welche Fischart 
es sich handelt. 
Selbstredend lassen sich verschiedene Konstellation denken, wie es zum Catch & Release 
kommen kann. Freilich kann dies für die strafrechtliche Relevanz nicht entscheidend sein. 
Beispielhaft seien hier nur einige Fälle aufgezeigt: Da wäre zunächst der Fall des 
Karpfenanglers zu nennen, der mit der vorgefertigten Absicht an das Gewässer fährt, den 
gefangenen Fisch umgehend zurückzusetzen, oder aber derjenige, der auf Karpfen angelt, um 
einen verwertbaren kleineren Karpfen zu fangen, um diesen dem Gewässer zu entnehmen, der 
jedoch einen viel zu großen Karpfen fängt und diesen wieder zurücksetzt, weil er ihn nicht 
verwerten kann.11 Unproblematisch lassen sich die Beispielsfälle variieren, so kann der 
Karpfenangler auch ein Rotauge, eine Schleie oder was auch immer fangen, ohne ein 
„kulinarisches“ Interesse an dem Fisch zu haben, was ihn veranlaßt, diesen Fisch 
zurückzusetzen. Denkbar ist auch der Fall, dass ein Forellenangler einen Döbel oder Barsch 
fängt, ohne dies beabsichtigt zu haben. Die Reihe ließe sich wahrscheinlich unendlich 
fortsetzen; hier soll nur aufgezeigt werden, aus welch unterschiedlichen Gegebenheiten es 
zum Catch & Release kommen kann. 
8 Vgl. Drossé, AgrarRR 02, S. 111 ff.; ders., AgrarRR 03, S. 370 ff. 
9 Arlinghaus, AgrarRR 03, S. 367. 
10 Vgl. nur Drossé, AgrarRR 02, S. 111 (112 f.). 
11 So ist wohl der dem Urteil des AG Bad Oeynhausen zu Grunde liegende Fall einzustufen. 


Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
Eine Variante sei jedoch noch aufgezeigt, bei der Catch & Release nicht nur nicht 
strafbewehrt ist, sondern die Entnahme des gefangenen Fisches zu einer Strafe führt. Fängt 
der Angler einen Fisch, der das in den Fischereiverordnungen der Länder festgelegte 
gesetzliche Mindestmaß noch nicht erreicht hat, so besteht für ihn die Pflicht, diesen wieder in 
das Gewässer zurückzusetzen. Eine weitere häufig übersehene und/oder nicht diskutierte 
Bedingung für das Zurücksetzen selbst maßiger Fische liegt vor, wenn Fischbestände einer 
Schonung bedürfen, d.h. im Bestand rückläufig oder gar bedroht sind (dazu sogleich). 
III. Catch & Release als Hegemaßnahme12 
Das deutsche Recht verbietet die Zufügung von Schmerzen und Leiden bei Wirbeltieren nicht 
apodiktisch, es lässt sie expressis verbis zu, wenn ein vernünftiger Grund besteht. Als 
vernünftiger Grund gilt im deutschen Rechtsraum immer der Fang zum Verzehr des Fisches 
oder zur Hege und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer.13 Ergo stellt selbst das Catch & Release 
maßiger Fische nicht unbedingt einen „unvernünftigen“ Grund des Angelns dar. Catch & 
Release maßiger Fische ist insbesondere dann vertretbar, wenn Fischbestände einer Schonung 
bedürfen. Viel zu selten wird diese Notwendigkeit für ein Catch & Release berücksichtigt und 
diskutiert. Laut den Landesfischereigesetzen müssen Fischereiberechtigte die Gewässer 
nämlich „hegen und pflegen“, d.h. neudeutsch bewirtschaften oder managen. Es gilt, einem 
dem Gewässer angepaßten, natürlichen oder naturnahen Fischbestand zu erhalten oder zu 
fördern. Diese Umstände können es erfordern, dass maßige Fische in Populationen, die aus 
natürlichen oder anthropogenen Gründen bedroht sind, zurückgesetzt werden. 
Im Folgenden wird die Praktik des Catch & Release an sich untersucht. Bereits an dieser 
Stelle läßt sich aber festhalten, dass die eben näher geschilderten Varianten immer zu einer 
Rechtfertigung des Catch & Release führen. Bei diesen Fällen kommt es damit auf die 
nachfolgend diskutierten Fragen gar nicht mehr an. 
IV. Strafrechtliche Relevanz 
Bei der Frage der „mutmaßlichen“ strafrechtlichen Relevanz von Catch & Release steht § 17 
Nr. 2 b TierSchG im Mittelpunkt der Debatte. Demnach wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei 
Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft, wer einem Wirbeltier länger anhaltende oder sich 
wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zufügt. Selbst die schärfsten Kritiker von 
12 Vgl. dazu ausführlich Arlinghaus, AgrarRR 03, S. 367 (368). 
13 Maisack/Moritz, TierSchG, 1. Aufl. 2003, § 17 Rn. 21 ff., Tierschutzbericht 2003, Bericht über den Stand der 
Entwicklung des Tierschutzes, Bundesministerium für Verbraucherschutz, Ernährung und Landwirtschaft, 
Drucksache 15/723, S. 60. 

Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
Catch & Release halten § 17 Nr. 2 a TierSchG, welcher die Zufügung von Schmerzen und 
Leiden aus Rohheit unter Strafe stellt, für nicht verwirklicht.14 Die Betrachtung kann sich 
daher auf § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG beschränken, gleichwohl darf § 17 Nr. 2 a TierSchG dabei 
nicht völlig außer Acht gelassen werden. An die nähere Untersuchung der tatbestandlichen 
Voraussetzungen des § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG schließt sich eine methodische Untersuchung in 
Bezug auf die Auslegung von § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG an. Abschließend wird das Urteil des AG 
Bad Oeynhausen näher beleuchtet und bewertet. 
1. Tatbestand des § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG 
Zunächst soll der Tatbestand von § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG näher betrachtet werden. Dieser 
knüpft an die länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende Zufügung erheblicher Schmerzen 
oder Leiden bei Wirbeltieren an. 
a) Wirbeltiere 
Der Begriff Wirbeltier (Vertebrata) findet sich an mehreren Stellen im Tierschutzgesetz; er 
umfaßt alle Tiere, die einen in Kopf, Rumpf und (soweit vorhanden) Schwanz gegliederten 
Körper besitzen, in dem die Chorda dorsalis durch segmentweise angeordnete 
Verknöcherungen (Wirbelkörper, Vertebrae) ersetzt wurden.15 Erfaßt sind dabei auch Fische 
(Pisces) als zahlenmäßig dominierende Klasse der Wirbeltiere, namentlich Knorpelfische 
(Chondrichtyes) und Knochenfische (Osteichtyes).16 Die insoweit relevanten Fischarten in 
Deutschland sind damit grundsätzlich erfaßt.17 
In der amtlichen Begründung zu § 4 TierSchG wird auf die Schmerzempfindlichkeit der 
Wirbeltiere als Regelungsgrund hingewiesen.18 Ob bei Fischen gesichert vom Vorhandensein 
eines Schmerzempfindens auszugehen ist, erscheint indessen fraglich (vgl. dazu sogleich 
unter b). 
b) Schmerzen 
Eine einheitliche und feststehende Definition für Schmerzen im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes 
gibt es bis dato nicht.19 Zurückgegriffen wird weitestgehend auf die Definition der 
„International Association for the Study of Pain“, wonach Schmerzen unangenehme 
14 Drossé, AgrarRR 03, S. 370 (372). 
15 Hirt/Maisack/Moritz, TierSchG, 1. Aufl. 2003, § 4 Rn. 1. 
16 Lorz/Metzger, TierSchG, 5. Aufl. 1999, § 4 Rn. 4; Hirt/Maisack/Moritz, TierSchG, 1. Aufl. 2003, § 4 Rn. 1. 
17 OLG Düsseldorf NuR 1994, S. 517. 
18 BT-Drs. VI/2559 aus dem Jahre 1972.
19 Lorz/Metzger, TierSchG, 5. Aufl. 1999, § 1 Rn. 20. 


Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
sensorische und gefühlsmäßige Erfahrungen sind, die mit akuter oder potenzieller 
Gewebeschädigung einhergehen oder in Form solcher Schädigungen beschrieben werden.20 
Über das Vorhandensein der Schmerzempfindlichkeit von Fischen besteht in der 
Wissenschaft bis dato keine Einigkeit.21 Die Arbeit des Amerikaners ROSE „The 
neurobehavioral nature of fishes and the question of awareness and pain”22 aus dem Jahr 
2002 stellt es grundsätzlich in Frage, dass Fische Schmerzen, Leiden, Angst oder emotionalen 
Disstress empfinden können. Rose führt einen indirekten „Beweis“23 damit, dass Fischen eine 
bestimmte Hirnregion im Großhirn (der so genannte Neocortex), die Bewusstsein und damit 
einhergehend Schmerzempfinden beim Menschen und anderen Primaten hervorruft, fehlt. 
Somit sei, so ROSE, die bewußte Erfahrung von Schmerz bei Fischen unmöglich. 
Anderseits haben einige Gerichte ein Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen unterstellt und sind auf 
dieser Basis zu einer Verurteilung gekommen.24 
Es kann indessen nicht die Aufgabe eines Juristen sein, das Vorhanden-oder 
Nichtvorhandensein von Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen zu beweisen. Indessen muss sich der 
Jurist und im Besonderen der Strafjurist mit den divergierenden Meinungen in der 
wissenschaftlichen Praxis auseinandersetzen. Beide gefundenen Ergebnisse (Vorhandensein 
und Nichtvorhandensein des Schmerzempfindens) fußen auf wissenschaftlichen 
Untersuchungen. Keine der beiden wissenschaftlichen Auffassungen disqualifiziert sich 
grundsätzlich. 
Für den Strafjuristen stellt sich damit das Problem, welcher der vertretenen Auffassungen er 
folgt. Mit dem – unterstellten – Hinweis, das Gesetz erkenne generell die Schmerz- und 
Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen an, will DROSSÉ eine „Beweislastumkehr“ zu Lasten desjenigen 
konstruieren, der sich auf des Gegenteil (keine Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen) 
20 Vgl. Hirt/Maisack/Moritz, TierSchG, 1. Aufl. 2003, § 1 Rn. 12; Lorz/Metzger, TierSchG, 5. Aufl. 1999, § 1 
Rn. 20. 
21 Hirt/Maisack/Moritz, TierSchG, 1. Aufl. 2003, § 1 Rn. 15; Lorz/Metzger, TierSchG, 5. Aufl. 1999, § 1 Rn. 25; 
jüngst dafür Drossé AgrarRR 2003, S. 370 f.; dagegen Arlinghaus AgrarR 2003, S. 367 (368 f.); jeweils 
m.w.N. 
22 Rose Fisheries Science 10 (1), S. 1 ff.; ihm folgend Schreckenbach/Pietrock, Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen: 
Stand der Wissenschaft, i. Ers. 
Problematisch ist der zweifelsfreie wissenschaftliche Beweis eines (notwendigerweise an ein Bewusstsein 
gekoppelten) Schmerzempfindens bei Fischen deswegen, weil Verhaltensreaktionen und andere 
neuroendokrine und physiologische Antworten auf äußere Reize auch unbewusst und damit losgelöst von 
Schmerz vonstatten gehen können. Physiologische und Verhaltensreaktionen bei Fischen, wie z.B. durch 
Sneddon/Braithwaite/Gentle (2003, Proceedings: Biological Sciences 270, S. 1115 ff.) bei künstlich 
gestressten Forellen nachgewiesen, können nicht als zweifelsfreier Beleg für ein Schmerzempfinden 
herangezogen werden, weil Nozizeption und Schmerzempfinden nur bei Bewußtsein miteinander gekoppelt 
sind. Das gleiche gilt für Sneddon (2003, Applied Animal Behaviour Science 83, S. 153 ff.), weil das 
applizierte Morphin zur Schmerzlinderung bei Forellen das vegetative Nervensystem in der Gesamtheit 
beeinflußt. Selbst stärkste Befürworter eines Schmerzempfindens bei Fischen (Braithwaite/Huntingford, 
Animal Welfare, 2004, 13 S. 87 ff.) gestehen ein, dass es trotz nachgewiesener teil komplexer 
Verhaltensweisen von Fischen unklar bleibt, ob Fische bewußt Schmerzen empfinden oder leiden können. 
24 Vgl. etwa OLG Düsseldorf NuR 1994, S. 517 (518); unterstellt bei OLG Celle NStZ-RR 1997, S. 381. 

Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
beruft.25 Mit Blick auf die verfassungsrechtlichen Vorgaben an den (Straf-) Gesetzgeber muss 
diese These als nicht vertretbar eingestuft werden. Es gilt der Grundsatz „in dubio pro reo“; 
kommt der Tatrichter zu der Überzeugung, dass Fische über kein Schmerzempfinden 
verfügen, oder hat er nur Zweifel am Schmerzempfinden, so kann ein Angeklagter jedenfalls 
nicht wegen der Zufügung von Schmerzen gem. § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG verurteilt werden.26 
c) Leiden 
Für eine Verurteilung kommt demnach nur die Zufügung von länger anhaltenden oder sich 
wiederholenden erheblichen Leiden in Betracht. Der BGH definiert Leiden als alle nicht 
bereits vom Begriff der Schmerzen umfassten Beeinträchtigungen im Wohlbefinden, die über 
schlichtes Unbehagen hinausgehen.27 Unter Leiden in diesem Sinne sind vornehmlich der 
Wesensart des Tieres zuwiderlaufende, instinktwidrige und vom Tier gegenüber seinem 
Selbst-oder Arterhaltungstrieb als lebensfeindlich empfundene Einwirkungen und 
Beeinträchtigungen des Wohlbefindens zu verstehen, welche in Verhaltensstörungen und 
Verhaltensanomalien ihren Ausdruck finden können.28 Folgt man dieser Definition, so 
schwingt in der Beschreibung für Leiden mit dem integralen Bestandteil „Wohlbefinden“ 
ähnlich dem Schmerzterminus eine stark subjektive, psychologische, ja anthropomorphe 
Komponente mit. Wie will man Fischen Wohlbefinden attestieren, wenn das Wohlbefinden 
denknotwendigerweise bewußt erfahren und ausgedrückt werden muß, ein Umstand, der sich 
dem wissenschaftlichen Nachweis entzieht. Wie soll ein Fisch leiden, wenn er laut ROSE nicht 
bewußt empfinden kann? Grundsätzlich ist damit auch die Beweisführung einer 
Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen mit großen Problem behaftet. 
Geht man aber mit dem BGH von der Verfassungsmäßigkeit aus, so müssen nach den 
neuesten wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen29 Zweifel an der Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen 
bestehen, welche bereits zu einem Freispruch führen müss(t)en. 
Auch wenn der BGH30 mit seiner Definition implizit die Verfassungsmäßigkeit des § 17 
TierSchG unterstellt hat, so bestehen erhebliche verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken.31 
25 Drossé AgrarR 2003, S. 370 (371). 
26 So völlig zu Recht der Einstellungsbeschluss der StA Hannover v. 25.04.2003 – 1252 Js 70329/02 = NuR 03, 

S. 578 f. 
27 BGH NJW 1987, S. 1833; ihm folgend OLG Düsseldorf NuR 1994, S. 517. 
Vgl. zum Begriff Leiden: Lorz/Metzger, TierSchG, 5. Aufl. 1999, § 1 Rn. 32 ff.; Hirt/Maisack/Moritz, 
TierSchG, 1. Aufl. 2003, § 1 Rn. 17 ff. 
29 Rose Fisheries Science 10 (1), S. 1 ff.; ihm folgend Schreckenbach/Pietrock, Schmerzempfinden bei Fischen: 
Stand der Wissenschaft i. Ers. 
30 BGH NJW 1987, S. 1833 ff. 
31 Vgl. dazu: Gündisch AgrarR 1978, S. 91 ff.; Deselaers AgrarR 1979, S. 209. 

Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
Insbesondere erscheint die Definition, die einem „Auffangtatbestand“ gleichkommt, mit dem 
Bestimmtheitsgrundsatz des Art. 103 II GG kaum vereinbar. 
d) länger anhaltend oder wiederholt erheblich 
Auch wenn nach hier vertretener Ansicht bereits deshalb ein Freispruch erfolgen muss, weil 
nicht mit einer für eine Verurteilung ausreichender Wahrscheinlichkeit geklärt ist, dass Fische 
Schmerzen und Leiden empfinden können, sei hier ferner auf die weiteren Voraussetzungen 
eingegangen. So fordert § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG die Zufügung länger anhaltender oder sich 
wiederholender erheblicher Schmerzen oder Leiden. 
Das Merkmal „erheblich“ setzt nach der Rechtsprechung des BGH gewichtige und 
gravierende Beeinträchtigungen voraus,32 welche sich nicht ohne Weiteres durch das Fangen 
und anschließende Zurücksetzen eines Fisches begründen lassen. 
Zudem fordert der insoweit eindeutige Wortlaut, dass die erheblichen Schmerzen oder Leiden 
entweder länger anhaltend oder wiederholend zugefügt wurden. Für die strafrechtliche 
Relevanz kommt es lediglich auf die erste Variante, namentlich die Zufügung länger 
anhaltender erheblicher Schmerzen oder Leiden an. Abzustellen ist für die Bemessung des 
Zeitrahmens auf den Taterfolg, nicht auf die Tathandlung. Die Zeitspanne, welche als länger 
anhaltend einzustufen ist, lässt sich dabei nicht fixieren, sondern ist abhängig von der 
Intensität der Schmerzen oder Leiden. Faustformelartig lässt sich festhalten: Je gravierender 
die Schmerzen oder Leiden, desto kürzer die Zeitspannen, die ausreichen, um den Tatbestand 
des länger Anhaltens zu erfüllen.33 Wenn aber schon auf Grund der einfachen Hirnstrukturen 
bei Fischen Zweifel an der generellen Leidens- und Schmerzfähigkeit bestehen, so muss dies 
bei der Bemessung des Zeitrahmens, welcher als lang anhaltend einzustufen ist, 
Berücksichtigung finden. Der Zeitrahmen, der durch den Drill und das anschließende 
Zurücksetzen eines Fisches in Anspruch genommen wird, erscheint dafür kaum ausreichend, 
insbesondere weil viele Studien gezeigt haben, dass sich einige Fischarten rasch vom 
Drillvorgang erholen34. Die lethalen und vor allem sublethalen Effekte des Fangens und 
Zurücksetzens sind unter keinen Umständen auf alle Fischarten generalisierbar, von multiplen 
Faktoren abhängig (z.B. Wassertemperatur) und artspezi. Die physiologischen 
32 BGH NJW 1987, S. 1833 (1834). 
33 Ähnlich wie hier: Lorz/Metzger, TierSchG, 5. Aufl. 1999, § 17 Rn. 40 f. 
Vgl. nur Cooke/Bunt/Ostrand/Phillipp/Wahl, 2004, Journal of Applied Ichtyology 20 (1), S. 28 ff., Pope/ 
Willis, 2004, Fisheries Management and Ecology 11 (1), S. 39 ff., Brobbel/Wilkie/ 
Davidson/Kieffer/Bielak/Tufts, 1996, Canadian Journal of Fisheries and Aquatic Sciences 53 (9), S. 2036 ff., 
Pankhurst/Dedual, 1994, Journal of Fish Biology 45 (6), S.1013 ff., Schwalme/Mackay, 1985, J. Comp. 
Physiol. B 156, S. 67 ff.. 
35 Muoneke/Childress, 1994, Reviews in Fisheries Science, 2 (2), S. 123 ff.. 

Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
Veränderungen wie ansteigender Lactatgehalt, die mit dem Catch & Release einhergehen, 
liegen in vielen Fällen im Rahmen von Werten, wie sie in natürlicher Umgebung als Folge 
von Sprints zum Nahrungserwerb und zur Vermeidung eines Räubers (z.B. Kormoran) 
auftreten. Das Zurücksetzen von Fischen wird demnach nur in besonderen Fällen zu etwas 
führen, was als lang anhaltend und gravierend zu charakterisieren ist. 
2. Systematische Überlegungen 
Neben den erfolgten Ausführungen zu den Bedenken im Hinblick auf die Verwirklichung des 
Tatbestandes des § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG stützen auch systematische Überlegungen das soeben 
gefundene Ergebnis. Insbesondere ein Blick auf § 17 Nr. 2 a TierSchG zeigt, dass die 
gesetzgeberischen Anforderungen an eine Verurteilung nicht gering sind. So fordert Nr. 2 a 
die Zufügung von Schmerzen und Leiden (ohne die Qualifikation länger anhaltend oder 
wiederholend und erheblich), aus Rohheit. Aus Rohheit geschieht das Zufügen der Schmerzen 
oder Leiden, wenn es einer gefühllosen, fremde Leiden missachtenden Gesinnung 
entspringt.36 Bereits das Reichsgericht hat dazu ausgeführt, dass dem Täter bei der 
Misshandlung das notwendige als Hemmung wirkende Gefühl für den Schmerz und das 
Leiden des Tieres fehle, wie es sich in gleicher Lage bei jedem menschlich und verständig 
Denkenden eingestellt hätte.37 
Stellt man aber auf Grund dieser Wertung des § 17 Nr. 2 a TierSchG auch an Nr. 2 b erhöhte 
Anforderungen, so lässt sich eine Strafbarkeit für Catch & Release nicht begründen. 
V. Das Urteil des AG Bad Oeynhausen 
Anstoß der Debatte um das Catch & Release war das Urteil des Amtsgericht Bad Oeynhausen 
vom 10. April 2001 – 5 Cs 16 Js 567/00 (16/01), in der ein Karpfenangler wegen des 
Verstoßes gegen § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG zu zehn Tagessätzen verurteilt wurde. 
Der Sachverhalt ist im Urteil wie folgt beschrieben: „Dem Angeklagten gelang es, einen 
großen Karpfen zu angeln, er zog ihn mit der Angelschnur im Rahmen eines sogenannten 
Drillvorgangs an Land, er stellte infolge der Größe sofort fest, daß dieser Karpfen nicht mehr 
zum Verzehr geeignet war, dennoch löste der Angeklagte nicht sofort den Angelhaken aus 
dem Maul des Fisches, um den Fisch anschließend sofort wieder in die Weser zurückzusetzen, 
vielmehr legte er ihn nach Lösung des Hakens aus dem Maul auf eine Waage, dabei stellte er 
fest, daß der Karpfen rund 44 Pfund schwer war. Sodann postierte sich der Angeklagte mit 
36 Lorz/Metzger, TierSchG, 5. Aufl. 1999, § 17 Rn. 32; der Begriff „roh“ findet sich auch im StGB, vgl. dazu 
Tröndle/Fischer, StGB, 52. Aufl. 2004, § 225 Rn. 9. 
37 RG JW 1938, 1898; ebenso Lorz/Metzger, TierSchG, 5. Aufl. 1999, § 17 Rn. 32. 

Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
dem Karpfen vor einer selbst aufgestellten Kamera und fotografierte sich mit dem Karpfen in 
der Hand mit Hilfe eines Selbstauslösers. Dieser Vorgang dauerte nach Angaben des 
Angeklagten höchstens 5 Minuten. Anschließend setzte der Angeklagte den Karpfen in die 
Weser zurück.“ 
Das nicht veröffentlichte Urteil erscheint aus mehreren Erwägungen heraus nicht geeignet, ein 
generelles Verbot von Catch & Release zu begründen. Zunächst ist festzuhalten, dass die 
Urteilsbegründung äußerst unpräzise ist. Pauschal stellt das Gericht fest: „Aufgrund der durch 
die Einlassungen des Angeklagten getroffenen Feststellungen war der Angeklagte wegen 
Zufügung länger anhaltender erheblicher Schmerzen und Leiden gegenüber einem Wirbeltier 
gemäß § 17 Nr. 2 Tierschutzgesetz zur Verantwortung zu ziehen.“ Das Gericht macht 
keinerlei Angaben, worin respektive wodurch die Leiden und Schmerzen verursacht wurden. 
Man kann erahnen, dass das Gericht dem Angeklagten einen Vorwurf daraus macht, dass der 
Wiege- und Fotografiervorgang ca. fünf Minuten gedauert hat. Das ergibt sich aus folgenden 
Ausführungen: „Dem Angeklagten war infolge der festgestellten Größe und des damit 
verbundenen Alters des Karpfens sofort klar geworden, daß sich dieser Karpfen zum Verzehr 
nicht eignen würde. Anstatt den Fisch sofort in sein Element, das Wasser, zurückzusetzen …“ 
Dem folgend wäre aber das eigentliche Fangen und Drillen nicht strafbewehrt. Das Gericht 
knüpft also an der Besonderheit des vorliegenden Falles an, die darin liegt, dass der Karpfen 
ca. fünf Minuten an der Luft war. Fischereibiologisch vorgebildeten Personen muss klar sein, 
dass eine solche Zeitspanne von fast allen ausreichend großen Karpfen mühelos ertragen wird 
und nach kurzer Zeit der Erholung erneut die Nahrungsaufnahme als Zeichen eines guten 
„Wohlbefindens“ einsetzt. 
Es ist nicht die Aufgabe dieses Aufsatzes, zu bewerten, ob dem zu folgen ist. Festzuhalten 
bleibt aber, dass sich Verallgemeinerungen wie sie DROSSÉ38 vorgenommen hat, aus dem 
Urteil des AG Bad Oeynhausen nicht schlussfolgern lassen. 
Daneben leidet das Urteil aber an einem weiteren Mangel. Das Gericht setzt sich mit keinem 
Wort mit der Frage auseinander, ob Fische überhaupt Schmerzen und Leiden empfinden 
können. Auch wenn das Gericht im Jahre 2001 noch nichts von der in einer begutachteten 
Zeitschrift publizierten Arbeit ROSES wissen konnte, so wäre eine Auseinandersetzung mit 
dieser Frage trotzdem zwingend gewesen, weil insoweit keinesfalls Einigkeit in der 
Wissenschaft bestanden hat39. Dies zeigt nicht zuletzt das Urteil des AG Rinteln 6 Cs 204 Js 
38 Drossé, AgrarR 02, S. 111 ff.; ders., AgrarR 03, S. 370 ff. 
39 Rose publizierte bereits 1999/2000 eine abgekürzte Fassung seiner Arbeit (Do fish feel pain?, Fisherman 24 

(7), S.38-46), die im folgenden auch im deutsprachigen Raum kommentiert und verbreitet wurde (z.B. 
Steffens, W. (2000). Empfinden Fische Schmerzen? Deutsche Fassung von Rose (1999/2000). Fischer & 
Teichwirt Ausg. 4 S. 145-147. 

Jendrusch/Arlinghaus Catch & Release Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2005,S. 48 ff. 
4847/98 (231/98) v. 17.05.2000, in dem das Gericht basierend auf einem Gutachten von 
SCHRECKENBACH zu dem Ergebnis gekommen ist, dass Schmerzen und Leiden bei Fischen 
wissenschaftlich umstritten und nicht mit der eine strafrechtliche Verurteilung tragenden 
Sicherheit zu unterstellen seien. Folgerichtig hatte das AG Rinteln zwei Angler 
freigesprochen, die mehrere Rotaugen in einem Setzkescher gehältert hatten. Anlaß zur 
Auseinandersetzung mit der Frage der Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen bestand 
also durchaus. 
Demnach überzeugt das Urteil des AG Bad Oeynhausen aus den vorgenannten Erwägungen 
nicht. 
V. Fazit 
Das Urteil des AG Bad Oeynhausen geht fehl. Die Angeklagten wurden zu Unrecht verurteilt. 
Das AG verkennt, dass auf Grund der wissenschaftlichen Zweifel nicht mit der erforderlichen 
Wahrscheinlichkeit geklärt ist, ob Fische über ein Schmerz- und Leidensempfinden verfügen. 
Der Argumentation „in dubio pro Angler“ folgend hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Hannover ein 
ähnliches gelagertes Verfahren eingestellt.40 
Überdies sprechen systematische und verfassungsrechtliche Erwägungen gegen das vom AG 
Bad Oeynhausen gefundene Ergebnis. Selbst wenn man dem AG Bad Oeynhausen darin 
folgen würde, dass die fünfminütige andauernde Behandlung des Karpfens an der Luft den 
Tatbestand des § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG verwirklicht, was auf Grund der generellen Zweifel an 
der Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen fraglich erscheint, so läßt sich dem Urteil 
jedoch keinesfalls eine Verallgemeinerung entnehmen, wonach Catch & Release eine 
strafbewehrte Praktik in der Angelfischerei sei. 
Das Fangen und anschließende Zurücksetzen von Fischen (Catch & Release) verwirklicht 
nicht den Tatbestand des § 17 Nr. 2 b TierSchG. 
40 StA Hannover v. 25.04.2003 – 1252 Js 70329/02 = NuR 03, S. 578 f.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



> Für @alle
> 
> Zwar viel, hatte ich aber irgentwann runtergeladen, weiss nur nicht mehr wo :


Von www.Anglerpraxis.de )))


----------



## Knispel (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Thomas Danke.....#h

Und hier noch etwas zu "Großen Laichfischen", handelt zwar vom Dorsch, kann aber m.E. auf alle Fischarten ausgeweitet werden.


*Große Laichfische sichern den Fischbestand* 
Von Dr. Thomas Meinelt und Dr. Robert Arlinghaus ​

Bei stark befischten Kabeljaubeständen im Nordatlantik stellte man eine zunehmend frühere Laichreife und eine zunehmend kleinere Köpergröße beim Eintritt in die Geschlechtsreife und, damit verbunden, zunehmende Kleinwüchsigkeit fest. In verschiedenen Regionen, wie z. B. am Golf von St. Lawrence (Sinclair et al., 2002), am Golf von Maine und an der Georges Bank (Barot et al., 2004) wurden die überfischten Kabeljau-Populationen unter Schutz gestellt. Nach zehnjähriger Unterschutzstellung untersuchte man, ob die Bestände sich wieder erholt hatten. Was man jedoch fand, waren die gleichen Effekte wie frühes Erreichen der Laichreife. Was war geschehen? 
Um diese Frage beantworten zu können, müssen wir uns zuerst mit einigen alten Dogmen der Fischereiwissenschaft auseinandersetzen und betrachten, was geschieht, wenn aus einer Population Fische entnommen werden. Im Allgemeinen wird behauptet, dass die *phänotypische Plastizität*[1] der Fische (Begriff unten) sehr hoch sei und die Fische nach der Reduzierung der Biomasse durch die Fischerei deshalb sofort die verfügbar gewordenen Nahrungsreserven nutzen und die Bestände wieder auffüllen. Die phänotypische Plastizität ist Ausdruck jahrhundertlanger natürlicher Selektionsprozesse, welche die natürliche „*Fitness*"[2] der Fischpopulationen steigern. Eine natürliche Selektion sortiert die Tiere aus der Fischpopulation aus, die schwächer und weniger leistungsfähig im Sinne von Überleben und Reproduktion sind, was zu einer Stimulierung des Populationswachstums und somit zu einer Stimulierung der Produktion führen kann. Allerdings sollen diese Prozesse bei der derzeitigen Fischereiausübung keine Rolle spielen, weil natürliche Selektion, Fitness und allgemein Evolution sehr langsame Prozesse sind, die länger dauern als die Lebenszeit von mehreren Fischergenerationen. Grundsätzlich wird aber die „*Fitness*" der Populationen durch die natürliche Selektion in der Tat nachfolgend gesteigert. 
Die Realität bei der Ausübung der Fischerei ist jedoch, dass die Fischerei und dazu zählen wir auch die Angelfischerei, eine Art Sortierprozess darstellt (Conover et al., 2005). *Die Fischerei entnimmt gezielt die großen Fische* und versucht zumindest die kleinen Fische, z. B. über Mindestmaße und Mindestmaschenweiten, zu schützen. Die häufige Regel in der fischereilichen Praxis ist deshalb eine Größen-selektive Entnahme von Top-Prädatoren (Raubfischen) durch die Fischerei mit Ausbeutungsraten von bis zu 80 %. Die *Fängigkeit* speziell der Raubfische steigt u. a. mit der Körperlänge. In der Abbildung 1 ist das am Beispiel von Saiblingen dargestellt (natürlich beeinflussen auch Geschlecht, Verhalten und Stoffwechselrate die Fängigkeit mit). 
Neben der Fängigkeit stellt die *Entnahmerate* ein entscheidendes Kriterium für die Ausbeutung von Fischpopulationen dar. Allein in Deutschland werden 75 % der gefangenen Fische aus den Gewässern entnommen (Abbildung 2; Arlinghaus, 2004). Das heißt, dass auch große Fische nicht nur gefangen, sondern endgültig entnommen werden. Dies wiederum bedeutet, dass der Fischereidruck auch durch die Angelfischerei auf die großen Fische (speziell Raubfische) extrem groß ist. Ist dies denn überhaupt von Bedeutung? 
Die bislang gültigen *Lehrmeinungen* besagen, dass: 

den durch die Entnahme von Fischen reduzierten Populationen nun größere Pro-Kopf-Ressourcen zur Verfügung stehen; 
die nun größeren Ressourcen das Überleben und die Fruchtbarkeit (Fitness) in den Populationen steigern; 
jüngere Fische ertragsmäßig produktiver als alte Fische sind; 
jüngere Fische bessere Laichtiere als alte Fische sind; 
Fische eine hohe Anpassungsfähigkeit an Umweltbedingungen (phänotypische Plastizität) besitzen, die u. a. durch die natürliche Selektion bewirkt wurde; 
dass eigentlich nur Umweltbedingungen wie z. B. Temperatur, Nahrung und Sauerstoff etc. für Ertrag und Reproduktion maßgebend sind; 
die Bestandsbiomasse, nicht aber die Altersstruktur des Laichtierbestandes für die Reproduktionsleistung von Beständen von Bedeutung sind.
Wir werden diese Lehrmeinungen im Folgenden einer kritischen Prüfung unterziehen und feststellen, dass insbesondere *die selektive Entnahme der großen* *Fische* den Rahmen unserer altbekannten Lehrmeinungen sprengt bzw., genauer gesagt, unter bestimmten Bedingungen sprengen kann. 
Was geschieht denn nun durch die Entnahme großer Fische insbesondere aber durch die Entnahme der großen Rogener? Effekte durch die Entnahme großer Fische entfalten sich hauptsächlich auf zwei Ebenen. Diese sind 

1. ökologische und 
2. evolutionäre Effekte. 

Ökologische Effekte, insbesondere *maternale Effekte*, sind solche, die sich über die Muttertiere ausprägen. Diese Effekte sind nicht genetisch fixiert und deshalb umkehrbar. Eine Vielzahl dieser maternalen Effekte ist in der Literatur beschrieben. Gall & Neira (2004) beschreiben eine geringere Eigröße bei jungen Mutterfischen. Von Mambrini et al. (2004a) wird eine geringere Futteraufnahme und von Mambrini et al. (2004b) ein verändertes Fressverhalten der Brut von kleineren Müttern aufgezeigt. Dass die Brut von jüngeren Laichtieren eine schlechtere Futterverwertung besitzt, beschreiben Thodesen et al. (1999). Schließlich und endlich weisen Berkeley et al. (2004a, b) ein geringeres Wachstum und geringere Vitalität der Larven von jungen Müttern am Beispiel des Black Rockfish (_Sebastes melanops_), einem Verwandten des Rotbarsches, nach. Da speziell die Untersuchungen von Berkeley und Mitarbeitern sehr interessant sind, wollen wir uns diese nachfolgend ein wenig näher betrachten. Bei _Sebastes melanops_ wurde nachgewiesen, dass folgende Leistungsparameter der Nachkommenschaft direkt vom Alter der Mutter abhängig sind, d. h. sich mit dem Alter der Mutter erhöhen: 

das Längenwachstum der Larven, 
die Massezunahme der Larven und vor allem 
das Überleben von Hungerzeiten. 
Der letzte Punkt ist von entscheidender Bedeutung, da die Brut oftmals in eine Umwelt hinein "geboren" wird, welche nicht immer optimale Umweltbedingungen und Nahrungsangebote aufweist. Nachgewiesen ist bei _Sebastes melanops _z. B., dass die Brut von älteren Müttern Hungerzeiten drei- bis fünfmal länger überlebt als die Brutvon jungen Müttern. Die Ursache dafür ist in der Zusammensetzung der Fischeier zu suchen. Die Eier älterer Mütter sind nicht nur größer, sie enthalten zudem auch noch mehr Nährstoffe in Form von Lipiden (Fetten). Auf Grund dessen sind die geschlüpften Larven älterer Mütter nicht nur größer, sondern sie verfügen auch über größere Nahrungsreserven, welche es ihnen erlauben, längere Hungerzeiten zu überstehen. Sie besitzen kurz gesagt eine höhere Vitalität. Berkeley et al. (2004a, b) wiesen diesen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Lipidgehalt der Eier und oben beschriebenen Leistungsparametern der Nachkommenschaft nach. Des Weiteren wurde nachgewiesen, dass diese Larven aufgrund der Energiereserven bessere Fluchtmöglichkeiten besitzen. Brut von jungen Müttern hingegen toleriert nur kurze Hungerzeiten und besitzt eingeschränkte Fluchtmöglichkeiten. Ein weiterer Vorteil großer und alter Mütter ist deren Fruchtbarkeit. Als Beispiel an dieser Stelle soll der Dorsch in der Ostsee dienen. Dorsche, welche gerade das Mindestmaß von 38 cm erreicht haben, sind in der Lage, ca. 500.000 Eier beim Laichakt abzugeben. Ein Dorschweibchen von 50 cm kann bereits über eine Million Eier abgeben. Ein Laichrogener von 117 cm laicht die stattliche Anzahl von 27 Millionen Eiern ab (Abbildung 3). Hinzu kommt, dass Dorsche Batch-Laicher sind. Dies bedeutet, sie laichen in mehreren Portionen ab. Von großen Dorschen ist bekannt, dass sie ihre Eier über wesentlich längere Zeiträume abgeben als junge Dorsche. Die Chancen, dass von dieser Nachkommenschaft ein Teil in eine Umwelt hinein versetzt wird, die hydrographisch günstiger ist (hoher Salzgehalt, hoher Sauerstoffgehalt, viel Nahrung), sind wesentlich größer als bei der Brut von kleinen und jungen Rogenern. Auch für Süßwasserfische wie den Hecht (Abbildung 4) ist seit langem nachgewiesen, dass die Eiproduktion exponentiell mit der Länge der Muttertiere zusammenhängt (Lindroth, 1946). Svärdson (1949) fand darüber hinaus: „...the young (pike) spawn earlier than the more fecund old ones". Aus diesem Satz sind zwei Aussagen zu entnehmen. 1. Die jungen Hechte laichen früher (vielleicht zu ungünstigeren Umweltbedingungen) und 2. sie sind weniger fruchtbar als alte Hechte. Zusammenfassend kann an dieser Stelle noch einmal festgehalten werden: *Große (alte) Laichfische sind produktiver und ihre Nachkommenschaft ist vielfach vitaler als die Brut kleinerer und jüngerer Laichfische.* Diese Vitalität der Nachkommenschaft kann gar nicht hoch genug bewertet werden, denn nur ein Bruchteil von einem Prozent der Brut überlebt und bildet die Grundlage für die nächste Laichergeneration. 
Nun ein Beispiel zu Effekten, welche sich durch die selektive Entnahme von großen Fischen *genetisch* manifestieren können (evolutionäre Effekte), und dazu zählen auch die eingangs dieses Beitrags diskutierten Effekte auf den Eintritt der Geschlechtsreife beim Kabeljau. Wissenschaftler um die Gruppe von Conover & Munch (2002) haben sich intensiv mit Effekten beschäftigt, die durch die exzessive Entnahme speziell großer Fische entstehen können. Ihr Untersuchungsmodell war der Mondährenfisch (_Menidia menidia_). In drei etablierten Versuchsgruppen wurden entweder 1. immer nur die Großen (GSG), 2. oder immer nur die Kleinsten (KSG) und 3. immer Zufällige (Kontrolle) aus der Fischpopulation entnommen (Abbildung 5). Bereits nach vier Generationen waren verschiedenste Leistungsparameter bei der Nachkommenschaft verändert. Diese Effekte waren nur sehr schwer umkehrbar. Folgendes stellten die Wissenschaftler fest. Die Nachkommenschaft der Gruppe, aus welcher immer *nur die großen Fische entnommen wurden,* wiesen folgende Charakteristika auf: 

niedrigere mittlere Stückmassen, 
ein reduziertes Längenwachstum, 
ein reduziertes Massewachstum, 
eine geringere Fruchtbarkeit (66 % weniger Eier in der Gruppe, aus der immer die Großen entnommen wurden, 47 % mehr Eier in der Gruppe, aus der immer die Kleinen entnommen wurden, Abbildung 6). 
ein niedrigeres Eivolumen, 
eine geringere Größe der Larven beim Schlupf, 
eine verringerte Futteraufnahme der Larven, 
ein reduziertes Überleben der Larven, 
eine reduzierte Futtersuche der Larven.
Nun sind wir wieder bei dem, was die Fischerei macht. Sie entnimmt selektiv große Fische und schont die Kleinen über Mindestmaße und Mindestmaschenweiten, was ja auch bei unreifen Fischen völlig richtig ist. Allerdings ist es weniger richtig, sämtliche maßige Fische, und vor allem die großen Tiere gnadenlos aus den Gewässern zu entnehmen. Die Fischerei führt also die Experimente, welche Conover & Munch im Kleinen an einer Modellfischart durchführten, im großen Maßstab durch. Die Folgen sind bislang unabsehbar. Erste Indizien, dass evolutionäre Effekte stattgefunden haben, zeigen jedoch die Dorschbestände im Nordatlantik, welche ganz zu Beginn dieses Aufsatzes erwähnt wurden. Natürlich wirken hier Berufs- und Angelfischerei zusammen und wahrscheinlich ist die Berufsfischerei ein wichtigerer evolutionärer Faktor beim Atlantik-Kabeljau als die Angelei. Doch in unseren Binnengewässern sieht das anders aus, hier dominieren Angler. 
Unter dem Eindruck dessen, was auf den letzten Seiten ausgeführt wurde, werden wir die oben aufgeführten *Lehrmeinungen* einer Überprüfung unterziehen: 

Den durch die Entnahme von Fischen reduzierten Populationen stehen nun größere Pro-Kopf-Ressourcen zur Verfügung. _Dies stimmt unbestritten!_ 
Die nun größeren Ressourcen steigern das Überleben und die Fruchtbarkeit (Fitness) in den Populationen. _Dies ist nur bedingt wahr, denn durch die selektive Entnahme großer und alter Fische kann über maternale Effekte und die damit verbundene reduzierte Futteraufnahme, reduzierte Futtersuche und -verwertung sowie reduziertes Überleben der Larven der Pro-Kopf-Energiefluss und somit die Fitness der Nachkommenschaft eingeschränkt werden. Nachfolgend führt dies u. U. dazu, dass die Fischpopulation weniger gut in der Lage ist, die verfügbaren Nahrungsreserven (Energie) in Populationswachstum umzusetzen._ 
Jüngere Fische sind ertragsmäßig produktiver als alte Fische. _Definitiv ja, aber wir Angler sind keine Ertragsmaximierer, auch wenn Fischereimanagement bis zum heutigen Tag leider immer noch ertragsmaximierend verstanden wird, auch in der Angelfischerei. Traditionell werden gerade die großen und alten Tiere aus fischereilicher Sicht gering geschätzt, weil sie „Ertragspotential kosten", das besser mit jüngeren Tieren ausgeschöpft werden kann oder gleich „Fischereischädlinge" - man denke an den Hecht im Karpfengewässer. _
Jüngere Fische sind bessere Laichtiere als alte Fische. _*Definitiv nein!!!*_ _Die Nachkommenschaft von Erstlaichern besitzt eine nachgewiesen schlechte Qualität. Mindestmaße sollen jedoch sicherstellen, dass Fische sich einmal reproduziert haben, ehe sie im Kochtopf landen. Wenn die erste Nachkommenschaft aber eine schlechte Qualität (und damit eine niedrige Überlebensrate) besitzt, welchen Sinn machen dann die Mindestmaße? Sollten die Fische nicht mehr als einmal ablaichen (höhere Mindestmaße)? Machen _*Höchstmaße*_ dann nicht mehr Sinn (Schutz der wertvollen alten Laicher, Schutz des wertvollen genetischen Potentials)?_ 
Fische besitzen eine hohe Anpassungsfähigkeit an Umweltbedingungen (phänotypische Plastizität). _Definitiv ja! Typischerweise geht man von einer hohen Elastizität der Fischbestände gegenüber externen Einflüssen aus, da Fischpopulationen durch Kompensationsmechanismen (z. B. gesteigertes Wachstum, erhöhte Fruchtbarkeit) auf „Störungen" wie z. B. Befischung reagieren und diese somit abpuffern können. _*Selektive Entnahme von Großen*_ kann jedoch langfristig zu einer Begünstigung und damit „Züchtung" schlechter Futterverwertung, Kleinwüchsigkeit und früher Laichreife führen: Die Fischerei ergänzt die Rolle der natürlichen Selektion um einen weiteren wichtigen Sterblichkeitsfaktor, der das Überleben bestimmter Genotypen begünstigt: unter natürlichen Bedingungen lohnt es sich für die Population, schnell zu wachsen und mit der Geschlechtsreife zu warten, bis man genügend groß ist. Unter fischereilichen Bedingungen lohnt sich diese Strategie weniger, weil die schnellwüchsigen, spät geschlechtsreifen Tiere eher gefangen und getötet werden (und somit ihre Gene weniger häufig an die Folgegenerationen weitergeben). _
Nur die Umweltbedingungen wie z. B. Temperatur, Nahrung und Sauerstoff sind für Ertrag und Reproduktion maßgebend. _Definitiv nein, denn mindestens 20 % der Leistungsparameter bei den Fischen sind genetisch bedingt!_

Die Bestandsbiomasse, nicht aber die Altersstruktur des Laichtierbestandes sind für den Reproduktionserfolg von Bedeutung. Nein, denn auch _der Zusammensetzung der Laicherbiomasse und dem Vorhandensein von großen und alten Laichfischen kommt eine entscheidende Bedeutung für den Erhalt einer leistungsstarken Fischpopulation zu._
Warum jedoch blieben diese Effekte so lange unentdeckt bzw. wurden durch die Fischereiwissenschaft so lange ignoriert? Conover et al. (2005) geben darauf die Antwort: 

Lebenseigenschaften, wie z. B. das Überleben der Larven in Abhängigkeit vom Alter oder der Länge der Mutter sind schlecht und meist nur mit Hilfe von Modellorganismen im Labor zu beobachten. 
Es existierte seit langem der Glaube (und existiert immer noch), dass die phänotypische Plastizität in der Natur so hoch ist, dass genetische Einflüsse in der Natur leicht durch Umwelteinflüsse wie Temperatur, Sauerstoff und Nahrungsangebot überlagert werden. Typische bioenergetische Modelle implizieren, dass genetische Effekte schwach, Umwelteffekte hingegen stark sind. 
Es existiert seit Darwin der Glaube, dass die genetische Anpassung ein extrem langsamer Prozess ist, der sich über Hunderttausende wenn nicht gar Millionen von Jahren erstreckt. Aus diesem Grunde, so glaubt man zum Teil noch heute, können evolutionäre Reaktionen der fischereilichen Mortalität ignoriert werden.
*Dies ist ein Fehlschluss, wie wir eben festgestellt haben. Evolution kann innerhalb weniger Generationen stattfinden.* 

*Ausblick* 
Große und alte Fische werden durch die Fischerei selektiv, mit hohen Fang- und Entnahmeraten entnommen. Gerade diese Fische spielen jedoch bei der Reproduktion der Fischpopulationen eine entscheidende Rolle (Trippel, 1998; Francis, 2003; Berkeley et al. 2004a, b), da die Körpergröße mit einigen reproduktiven Eigenschaften (Konkurrenzstärke, Eintritt in die Geschlechtsreife, Fruchtbarkeit, Verhalten, Eiqualität, Larvenvitalität) zusammenhängt. Normalerweise führt eine natürliche Selektion zu einer gesteigerten Vitalität der Fischpopulation. Aber unter einer *starken fischereilichen Selektion der Großen* werden solche natürlicherweise begünstigten Eigenschaften bestimmter Genotypen[3] wie: 

schnelles Wachstum, 
Fischgröße, 
hohe Fressraten, 
gute Futterverwertung 
*negativ ausselektiert.* Dieses reduziert die Fitness der Fischpopulationen. 
Auch der Laichzeitpunkt beeinflusst die Rekrutierung von Fischbeständen in erheblichem Maße, da das Überleben der Larven vom Zusammenfallen des Beginns der exogenen Ernährung und der Spitze der Zooplanktonproduktion abhängt (Plaza et al., 2004). Große Fische laichen später und über längere Zeiträume. Mindestmaße, welche zumeist als einzige Maßnahme zur Regulierung des Fischereidrucks etabliert werden, verlangen das Zurücksetzen kleiner, noch nicht abgelaichter Fische, begünstigen jedoch die selektive Entnahme großer Fische und führen so zu einer positiven Selektion der kleinen Fische. Höchstmaße für bedrohte Fischpopulationen und Schonbereiche als Rückzugsgebiete für die wertvollen großen Laicher können dem entgegen wirken. Das Zurücksetzen großer Individuen kann zum Erhalt einer natürlichen Altersstruktur und zur Abmilderung des selektiven Potentials der Angelfischerei beitragen und steht somit im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und den landesweiten Fischereigesetzen (Jendrusch & Arlinghaus, 2005). 
Dieser Aufsatz, der sich auf eine Literaturstudie gründet, versteht sich als Anstoß zum Nachdenken. Er soll eine Diskussion anregen und hoffentlich auch einige althergebrachte, seit langem akzeptierte Dogmen einer erneuten Betrachtung unterziehen. Aus diesem Aufsatz lassen sich Fragen wie diese ableiten: 

Sichern Mindestmaße wirklich die Reproduktion von Fischpopulationen? 
Sollten nicht speziell in bedrohten Fischpopulationen große und alte Tiere geschont werden? 
Führt die üblicherweise selektive Angelfischerei im großen Stile zu evolutionären Veränderungen innerhalb der Fischbestände? 
Gibt es mehr „vernünftige" Gründe laut Tierschutzgesetz als das Kochtopfangeln? Warum soll jeder „maßige" Fisch entnommen werden, wie es einige Juristen und Funktionäre fordern? Ist eine Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes mit dem (scheinbaren) Verbot des Zurücksetzens maßiger Fische wirklich konform mit dem fischereigesetzlich fixierten Auftrag zum Erhalt eines naturnahen Fischbestandes? Unbestritten wird die zukünftige Entwicklung der Angelfischerei auch davon abhängen, inwieweit Angler und ihre Interessenvertretungen althergebrachte Praktiken und Vorstellungen überdenken und anpassen. 
Müssen *wir* unbedingt auf große Laichtiere wie z. B. Dickdorsche speziell in deren Laichzeit angeln, jetzt, da wir wissen, wie unbedingt wertvoll diese Fische für die Art- und Leistungserhaltung sind?
Es sollen an dieser Stelle keine neuen Dogmen aufgebaut werden. Denn vieles, was für Meeresfische schon gut untersucht ist, bedarf bei den Süßwasserfischen noch einer soliden wissenschaftlichen Untermauerung. Jedoch einfach ignorieren wie bisher können wir diese vielen neuen Untersuchungen nicht, auch wenn noch weiterer Forschungsbedarf besteht! 

Mit einem Petri Heil 
Referent für Umwelt und Gewässer des DAV 
Dr. Thomas Meinelt


----------



## aal-andy (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Aber: Spiegel- und Schuppenkarpfen dürften von dieser Entnahmepflicht im Sinne einer sinnvollen Hegemaßnahme doch eigentlich nicht betroffen sein, oder etwa doch?!


 
In erster Linie geht es auf die Graser !!

Unsere Fang und Köderliste wurde mehrheitlich abgestimmt, und zwar dass alle Karpfen ab Schonmaß entnommen werden müssen. Das hing damit zusammen, dass zum einen der Vorstand, insbesondere unser Gewässerwart, soviel Ahnung von der Gewässerbewirtschaftung hat wie ich von der Wildsaujagd, zum anderen, sich unsere doch recht anteilmäßig große Seniorengruppe, auch genannt die Fangneider, für diese Maßnahme ausgesprochen haben. Ich lassse mir allerdings nicht vorschreiben, wann mir ein Fisch, egal welcher Art, mir versehentlich aus den Händen rutscht. Ich denke aber doch, dass unsere bereits immer wieder zurückgesetzten Großkarpfen, nachgewiesene Stückzahl über 40 und zwischen 30 und 50 Pfund sicher nicht einen unerheblichen Anteil als Rasenmäher ausmachen. Sollte es irgendwann gezielt auf die Graser gehen, werde ich mich aber wohl an dieser Aktion beteiligen. Dazu stehe ich, allerdings rein im Interesse des Gewässers und nicht, weil ich gerne Fische abschlachte. Genauso stehe ich aber auch dazu, dass z.b. Barsch, Zander, Aal, Hecht, Forelle und Dorsch bei Bedarf den Weg in meine Pfanne finden.


----------



## aal-andy (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				tom66 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der See vom Kaiserswerther Verein? Hattet ihr im Winter mal Kormorane auf dem See? Dazu bedarf es wahrscheinlich eines umfangreichen Maßnahmenpaketes.


 
Unser Gewässer ist in Krefeld. Kormorane hatten wir die letzten Jahre verhältnismäßig wenig (wahrscheinlich konnte unser See deren Appetit nicht stillen ). Es werden jetzt die ersten Maßnahmen zur Untersuchung des Gewässers durch eine offzielle Stelle vorgenommen.


----------



## macfisch (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Diese Argumente mit Fischreichtum etc. sind doch nicht ganz zu treffend. Zum einen besetzen die Angelvereine regelmäßig ihre Gewässer, zum anderen sind Großfische oft von Nachteil.

Ein Hecht der 1,20 zb. ist frisst die Junghechte auf, ein Mordsspiegler der die 40 Pfundmarke knackt, hatt keine natürlichen Feinde mehr, und beansprucht ein grosses Gebiet für sich.

Und so ein Mossrücken, will wohl keiner fangen sondern eher was essbares. 

Und nun überlegt mal bitte, ihr strikten C&R Fans, was bei unseren Verein passiert, wenn man die Fangbegrenzung beachtet.

1 massiger Raubfisch(Hecht oder Zander pro Tag), 2 Karpfen pro Tag, 5 Salmoniden in der Saison usw. . Wie man sieht regelt der Verein das sehr gut, da kann ein guter Raubfischangler oder Karpfenangler nach 2-3 Stunden abbauen, weil das Limit erreicht ist. Und solange jeder seine Fangkarten führt, passiert da auch nix. Denn sieht der Verein 10 Karpfen wurden gefangen 10 neue können bestzt werden oder so. Und alle Fanglimits sind richtig bemessen meiner Meinung nach. Mehr wie 2 Karpfen kann man doch eh nicht sofort essen, oder ein Hecht pro Mahlzeit reicht doch auch.
Und auch das Entnehmen von Fisch in sinnvoller Menge, ist doch super. Ein selbst gefanger Fisch, schmeckt besser wie ein gekaufter. Nur Fische aus den Angelpuffs würde ich nie essen, ich hab da mal ne Forelle und nen Karpfen draus gegessen, die so lecker schmeckten wie ne handvoll Schlamm aus den Moor.

Im Gegenteil, wir haben 2-3 Gewässer die mal besetzt wurden, aber wo im Jahr nur 2-3 Ansitze sind. Und da sind nachgewiesene grosse Brocken drin. Und in ein anderen Teich sind Friedfische ohne Ende drin, so dass ich da zum Köfi angeln hin gehe, und nach 30 Minuten genug für die Elbe habe. Aber aufgrund des hohen Fischbesatzes, sind da nur normale Fänge möglich. Und keine aussergewöhnlichen. Der Teich wurde aber in letzter Zeit nicht besetzt. Das würde ja aussagen, das ein Teich wo regelmässig Fisch entnommen wird, sich auch von alleine gut entwickelt, was Nachwuchs etc. angeht. Vielleicht sollten damal paar Hechte oder Zander rein, die mit den Weissfisch kurzen Prozess machen.


----------



## Carp4Fun (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Moin Andre,


			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> In erster Linie geht es auf die Graser !!
> Unsere Fang und Köderliste wurde mehrheitlich abgestimmt, und zwar dass alle Karpfen ab Schonmaß entnommen werden müssen. Das hing damit zusammen, dass zum einen der Vorstand, insbesondere unser Gewässerwart, soviel Ahnung von der Gewässerbewirtschaftung hat wie ich von der Wildsaujagd, zum anderen, sich unsere doch recht anteilmäßig große Seniorengruppe, auch genannt die Fangneider, für diese Maßnahme ausgesprochen haben.


Ok, ich gehe dann mal stark davon aus, dass du von der Wildsaujagd verdammt wenig Ahnung hast. Solch eine dramatische Entwicklung der Problembehandlung hatte ich beinahe befürchtet. Unwissen und Neid -und das auch noch ausgerechnet in den einflussreichsten Mitgliedergruppen- sind natürlich Faktoren, die bei der Maßnahmensuche eher Fehl am Platze sind.#d Wie du bereits angedeutet hast, erscheint es erstmal alles andere als sinnvoll, bei einer Problematik, die eigentlich den zu hohen Bestand an Grasern betrifft, eine pauschale Entnahmepflicht für sämtliche Karpfen auszusprechen. -Es sei denn, gewisse Personen hegen ein nicht geringes Interesse daran, dieses Gewässer für Angler, die gern auf maßige bzw. große Karpfen fischen, möglichst schnell möglichst unattraktiv werden zu lassen...|rolleyes 
Im Grunde könnte man als Verein doch äußerst stolz darauf sein, ein derart produktives Gewässer zu bewirtschaften, in dem auf gerade mal 6ha Wasserfläche mehr als 40 Karpfen zwischen sagenhaften 30 und 50 Pfund leben. Unter der Annahme, dass all diese Fische trotz des Beangelungsdruckes und ohne großartige Zufütterung auf natürliche Art und Weise derart gut abgewachsen sind, muss es auch entsprechend viel Nahrung in diesem See geben/ gegeben haben. Da es sich wohl kaum um ein oligotrophes Gewässer handeln wird, dürften die ausreichend oder gar übermäßig vorhandenen Nährstoffe grundsätzlich auch Platz für ein reichhaltiges Artenspektrum bieten...


> Ich lassse mir allerdings nicht vorschreiben, wann mir ein Fisch, egal welcher Art, mir versehentlich aus den Händen rutscht.


Ich hätte schon ein verdammt arges Problem damit, mir überhaupt solche scheinbar willkürlichen Vorschriften von Seiten des Vorstandes auftischen zu lassen. Was dort zur Abstimmung stand, ist in meinen Augen vielmehr purer Lobbyismus und hat mit einem produktiven Maßnahmenkatalog im Sinne einer sinnvollen Gewässerbewirtschaftung herzlich wenig zu tun. Möglicherweise gäbe es in einem solchen Verein für mich nur eine sinnvolle Entscheidung: Austritt oder aktive Vorstandsarbeit! -Sofern man denn überhaupt eine Chance hat, von den überzähligen "Andersdenkenden" mehrheitlich in ein Amt gewählt zu werden...|rolleyes 


> Ich denke aber doch, dass unsere bereits immer wieder zurückgesetzten Großkarpfen, nachgewiesene Stückzahl über 40 und zwischen 30 und 50 Pfund sicher nicht einen unerheblichen Anteil als Rasenmäher ausmachen.


Wie meinst du das?|kopfkrat Dass eure Spiegler und Schuppis mittlerweile gezielt Wasserpflanzen als Nahrungsquelle nutzen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Bei entsprechender Temperatur und entsprechendem Bestand an großen Grasern, wird die Schuld am fehlenden Kraut wohl eher bei den letztgenannten Wasserbewohnern zu suchen sein...


> Sollte es irgendwann gezielt auf die Graser gehen, werde ich mich aber wohl an dieser Aktion beteiligen. Dazu stehe ich, allerdings rein im Interesse des Gewässers und nicht, weil ich gerne Fische abschlachte.


Wie gesagt, ein sinnvolles Vorgehen gegen den Überbestand an Grasern, erscheint nach deinen Ausführungen zu urteilen nur sinnvoll und notwendig. Sofern mal etwas nach- und weitergedacht wird, sollte das selbst bei euren Karpfenfreunden einigermaßen Anklang finden und im Idealfall würden sich sogar gemeinsame Maßnahmen ausarbeiten lassen. (Wahrscheinlich relativ utopisch, da an eine Zusammenarbeit der beiden Fronten in eurem Verein wohl kaum noch zu denken ist.|rolleyes )

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Schlussendlich erscheint es mir so, als wären eure derzeitigen Zustände am und im Wasser nicht die Konsequenz striktem C&R, sondern vielmehr die fatale Folge einer in der Vergangenheit getätigten und im Nachhinein unsinnigen Besatzmaßnahme. Sicher hätten eure Karpfenangler den Graser-Bestand mittels Verwertung der gefangenen Grasfische dezimieren können, was einzig eine Frage der Motivation ist. Verstärkt oder gar beschleunigt wurde der eh schon laufende Prozess durch das C&R-Verhalten sicher nicht und am Ende haben sich die Karpfenangler durch ihr Zurücksetzen der Graser gerade einmal ebenso neutral verhalten, wie all die anderen Vereinsmitglieder, die ebenfalls keine Graskarpfen entnommen haben bzw. schlichtweg keine Graser gefangen haben... 
Die wahre Ursache eures aktuellen Problems liegt demnach in einer ursprünglich falschen Besatzmaßnahme, wobei es leider in erster Linie und bei oberflächlicher Betrachtung zunächst einzig sinnvoll erscheint, anstelle einer chemischen oder mechanischen Krautbekämpfung, den biologischen Weg zu wählen. (Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass überreichlich vorhandenes Kraut ehemals der Auslöser für den Graskarpfenbesatz war.)


----------



## Carp4Fun (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun überlegt mal bitte, ihr strikten C&R Fans, was bei unseren Verein passiert, wenn man die Fangbegrenzung beachtet...


Erstmal vorab: Ich kann und will mich nicht als "strikten C&R-Fan" bezeichnen. Die Abhakmatte gehört für mich gleichermaßen zur Ausrüstung wie Fischtöter & Messer. Ein gesundes Mittelmaß im Entnahmeverhalten ist für mich sprichwörtlich das Maß der Dinge.#6 


> 1 massiger Raubfisch(Hecht oder Zander pro Tag), 2 Karpfen pro Tag, 5 Salmoniden in der Saison usw. . Wie man sieht regelt der Verein das sehr gut, da kann ein guter Raubfischangler oder Karpfenangler nach 2-3 Stunden abbauen, weil das Limit erreicht ist.


Im Kleinen betrachtet, mag diese Fangbeschränkung ja absolut ausreichend sein. Wenn man jedoch mal ein wenig weiter denkt und von einer großen Anglerzahl mit einem recht hohen Aufwand an Angelzeit ausgeht, landet man schnell hier:


> Nur Fische aus den *Angelpuffs* würde ich nie essen


Bei entsprechendem Beangelungsdruck und Erfolg der Angler können trotz der Fangbeschränkung immense Mengen an Fisch entnommen werden. Man rechne nur einen einzelnen Angler, der bspw. 100 Tage im Jahr erfolgreich den Karpfen nachstellt: Am Ende des Jahres stünden satte 200 Karpfen auf seiner Fangmeldung! Im etwas größeren Stil hätte man doch nichts anderes als einen "Angelpuff", in dem über das Jahr hinweg nahezu alle Fische wieder entnommen werden, die zuvor vom Verein besetzt worden sind. Das Maß aller Dinge kann`s demnach in meinen Augen nicht sein!|rolleyes 

Das soll nun in keinster Weise ein Vorwurf gegen dich, deinen Verein oder Angler sein, die gerne mal `nen Fisch mitnehmen. Aber dennoch halte ich es grundsätzlich für sinnvoll und notwendig, sich -trotz bestehender Fangbeschränkungen oder anderweitiger Regelungen- hin und wieder mal ein paar weiterführende Gedanken zum eigenen und allgemeinen Entnahmeverhalten zu machen. Bei entsprechenden Bedingungen kann innerhalb kurzer Zeit wesentlich mehr Fisch aus einem Gewässer entnommen werden, als man auf den ersten Blick überhaupt vermuten würde...


----------



## j4ni (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dennoch halte ich es grundsätzlich für sinnvoll und notwendig, sich -trotz bestehender Fangbeschränkungen oder anderweitiger Regelungen- hin und wieder mal ein paar weiterführende Gedanken zum eigenen und allgemeinen Entnahmeverhalten zu machen.



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Pilkman (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber dennoch halte ich es grundsätzlich für sinnvoll und notwendig, sich -trotz bestehender Fangbeschränkungen oder anderweitiger Regelungen- hin und wieder mal ein paar weiterführende Gedanken zum eigenen und allgemeinen Entnahmeverhalten zu machen. Bei entsprechenden Bedingungen kann innerhalb kurzer Zeit wesentlich mehr Fisch aus einem Gewässer entnommen werden, als man auf den ersten Blick überhaupt vermuten würde...



Genau das entspricht auch meiner Meinung, denn so könnte ein Kompromiss für beide "Seiten" - blöder Begriff, aber ich benutze ihn jetzt mal - aussehen. Sprich, nicht alles, was die Gewässerkarte hergibt, muss entnommen werden. Und das im Hinblick auf die Quantität, als auch die artenspezifischen Punkte.

Ich glaube, die meisten überschätzen einen Gewässerbestand als auch die Erfolge der Vereinsbesetzungen, so sie denn stattfinden. Ich für meinen Fall befische z.B. etliche Gewässer, die schon seit Jahren keinen Besatz mehr erfahren haben und nur auf das Augenmaß der Angler und die natürliche Reproduktion angewiesen sind, so sie denn stattfindet. Und das sage ich absolut nicht nur im Hinblick auf den Karpfen, wie mein Avatar vielleicht vermuten lassen mag, sondern auch im Hinblick auf Hecht, Zander und andere Fische.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Hecht der 1,20 zb. ist frisst die Junghechte auf, ein Mordsspiegler der die 40 Pfundmarke knackt, hatt keine natürlichen Feinde mehr, und beansprucht ein grosses Gebiet für sich.



was für ein blödsinn!!! das meine ich und habe ich in meinem beitrag auch erwähnt! nur durch entnahme und unsachgemäße handhabungen bekommt man ärger. kein hecht der welt schadet, es sei denn, man schadet dem natürlichen besatz. über all karpfen und forellen rein, bla bla bla....geht in nen puff und angelt da eure fische, das brauchen wohl die meisten, ne zuchtfarm. natürlich is eh kaum noch irgendein gewässer...finde sowas sehr schade.


----------



## aal-andy (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Wie meinst du das?|kopfkrat Dass eure Spiegler und Schuppis mittlerweile gezielt Wasserpflanzen als Nahrungsquelle nutzen, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Bei entsprechender Temperatur und entsprechendem Bestand an großen Grasern, wird die Schuld am fehlenden Kraut wohl eher bei den letztgenannten Wasserbewohnern zu suchen sein...


Da sich die bevorzugte Nahrung des Karpfens gewöhnlicherweise an Pflanzen aufhält (Würmer, Schnecken, Kleinkrebse, Insektenlarven), diese aber nicht mehr vorhanden sind, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen dass diese sich eine Nahrungsalternative suchen, immerhin scheinen sie auf jeden Fall noch nicht zu verhungern, da sie regelmäßig von unseren Karpfenanglern gecatched und released werden.



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> (Ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass überreichlich vorhandenes Kraut ehemals der Auslöser für den Graskarpfenbesatz war.)


Das ist richtig, vor 10-12 Jahren (weit vor meiner Zeit) musste man mit der Machete ins Wasser, um sich einen Weg zum Auswerfen des Köders zu bahnen. Bedauerlicherweise hat man direkt 60 Stück bei einer Größe von ca. 4 Pfund eingesetzt und nicht berücksichtigt, dass die Biester auch mal wachsen, und das immerhin bis zu einer Größe von 1,20m.



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, ein sinnvolles Vorgehen gegen den Überbestand an Grasern, erscheint nach deinen Ausführungen zu urteilen nur sinnvoll und notwendig. Sofern mal etwas nach- und weitergedacht wird, sollte das selbst bei euren Karpfenfreunden einigermaßen Anklang finden und im Idealfall würden sich sogar gemeinsame Maßnahmen ausarbeiten lassen. (Wahrscheinlich relativ utopisch, da an eine Zusammenarbeit der beiden Fronten in eurem Verein wohl kaum noch zu denken ist.|rolleyes )


Keine Chance, unsere Karpfenfreunde sind extrem egoistisch und wollen wirklich nur den Drill Ihres Lebens, da wird überhaupt nichts aus dem Wasser geholt (es sind letztes Jahr auch wieder Graser zurückgesetzt worden). Wir haben wirklich richtige Experten dabei, die dem Verein hilfreich zur Seite stehen könnten, aber diese haben bereits angefragte Hilfe (z.B. durch mich) konsequent abgelehnt.

In den nächsten Wochen wird ja der Landesfischereiverband in unserem Gewässer Analysen von Wasser, Grund, Fischen und Ufer machen, halte Dich da auf jeden Fall gerne auf dem Laufenden was ermittelt, und als Gegenmaßnahme vorgeschlagen wird.


----------



## klee (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Torsk_RD schrieb:
			
		

> nee lass mal....





Genau es ist sinnlos #6 #6


----------



## bennie (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> ein Mordsspiegler der die 40 Pfundmarke knackt, [...] Und so ein Mossrücken, will wohl keiner fangen sondern eher was essbares.


 
och..... nen 40er nicht fangen wollen... sagen wirs so, nicht essen wollen triffts da eher 

40 Pfünder zu fangen ist doch wahnsinn :l


----------



## Seebaer (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Hallo....

wieso müssen es immer nur große Fische sein die man zurück setzt???
Ich bin weder ein Kochtopfangler nich ein C&R`ler.

Z.B Ich fange einen Karpfen: 
Darauf angewiesen mich von ihm ernähren zu müßen bin ich nicht.
Habe es auch nicht nötig die Verwandschaft mit Fisch zu versorgen.
Oftmals entscheide ich anhand des Wachstums, des allgemeinen Zustandes und ob Verletzungen vorliegen oder nicht - den Fisch nochmal eine Chance zu geben weiter zu leben - sich zu vermehren oder in der Pfanne zu landen. 
Ob der Karpfen 4 Pfund oder 24 Pfund dabei hat ist nebensächlich.

Bei Raubfisch habe ich generell mein persönliches Schonmaß. 

Ein Fisch der voll mit Laich ist wird Grundsätzlich zurück gesetzt.

Ich angle nun schon seit über 30zig Jahren und hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit Aufseher - Kontrolleure usw.

Ein vernünftig geführtes Gespräch brachte bisher immer Klarheit und Einsicht auf beiden Seiten.

Gruß und Petri Heil an alle

Seebaer


----------



## Carp4Fun (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				aal-andy schrieb:
			
		

> Da sich die bevorzugte Nahrung des Karpfens gewöhnlicherweise an Pflanzen aufhält (Würmer, Schnecken, Kleinkrebse, Insektenlarven), diese aber nicht mehr vorhanden sind, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen dass diese sich eine Nahrungsalternative suchen, immerhin scheinen sie auf jeden Fall noch nicht zu verhungern...


Ob und inwiefern bereits Mangel an (natürlicher) Nahrung besteht, dürften ja spätestens die anstehenden Untersuchungen zeigen. Der Karpfen sucht seine Nahrung für gewöhnlich am Grund und nimmt dabei -vermutlich zufällig- auch geringe Mengen an Wasserpflanzen auf. Deine Vermutung, dass die Karpfen bei extremer Nahrungsknappheit auch gezielt pflanzliche Nahrung aufnehmen könnten bzw. müssen, ist aber wohl auch nicht auszuschließen. Sofern sich an der angeblich immensen Zufütterung eurer Karpfenspezis (@aali-barba hatte einst davon berichtet) jedoch inzwischen nicht viel geändert hat und das Sediment noch ausreichend mit fressbaren Organismen besetzt ist, würde ich davon erstmal nicht ausgehen...


> In den nächsten Wochen wird ja der Landesfischereiverband in unserem Gewässer Analysen von Wasser, Grund, Fischen und Ufer machen, halte Dich da auf jeden Fall gerne auf dem Laufenden was ermittelt, und als Gegenmaßnahme vorgeschlagen wird.


Das klingt auf jeden Fall sinnvoll! -Vielleicht sollte sich euer Vorstand mit seiner pauschalen Entnahmepflicht auch einfach noch bis zum Ende der Untersuchung gedulden?!|rolleyes  
Mich würd auf jeden Fall sehr interessieren, was bei euch im Weiteren geschieht und sag schonmal danke für dein Angebot!#6



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein vernünftig geführtes Gespräch brachte bisher immer Klarheit und Einsicht auf beiden Seiten.


Ich habe bisher auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die C&R-Diskussion am Wasser praktisch gar nicht existiert. Wer sich am Wasser vernünftig verhält und sein Handeln im Zweifelsfall auch entsprechend rechtfertigen kann, wird wohl kaum dafür verurteilt. Im anonymen Internet reagieren die Gemüter dagegen schon wesentlich engstirniger und aggressiver. -Sofern denn nicht gerade Fußball-WM ist...;-)


----------



## aal-andy (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte sich euer Vorstand mit seiner pauschalen Entnahmepflicht auch einfach noch bis zum Ende der Untersuchung gedulden?!|rolleyes


 
Dazu ist es leider zu spät, das Ding wurde in der JHV von unseren "Mumien" und einigen Mitläufern abgesegnet und die ersten Abmahnungen wegen diverser Release-Aktionen bereits verteilt. Hast mich aber auf die Idee gebracht, dieses eventuell als Tagesordnungspunkt für die nächste Versammlung vorzuschlagen.


----------



## macfisch (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Bubbel2000 schrieb:
			
		

> was für ein blödsinn!!! das meine ich und habe ich in meinem beitrag auch erwähnt! nur durch entnahme und unsachgemäße handhabungen bekommt man ärger. kein hecht der welt schadet, es sei denn, man schadet dem natürlichen besatz. über all karpfen und forellen rein, bla bla bla....geht in nen puff und angelt da eure fische, das brauchen wohl die meisten, ne zuchtfarm. natürlich is eh kaum noch irgendein gewässer...finde sowas sehr schade.



@Bubbel2000 super. Finde es gut das du mehr Ahnung hast, als der Vorstand und die einzelnen Gewässerwarte. Wieso die nur schon seit Ewigkeiten so erfolgreich arbeiten, frage ich mich.
Nagut das wir den grössten Verein in der Region haben, kommt bestimmt nur von den ihrer Unwissenheit.
Bubbel bitte erspar mir deine Kommentare, der Killerhecht der nen Grosskarpfen mit 50Pfund frisst, lauert bestimmt in Dickicht. Und warum grosse Hechte, junge Hechte fressen, liegt bestimmt nicht ander Körpergrösse. Alternativ solltest du vielleicht mal, das Verhalten der Hechte neu dokumentieren.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Oh, WM schon zuende? |kopfkrat 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Kölnbilly (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ich halte es so das ich Forellen (wenn ich mal zum Puff gehe...) und nicht zu große Karpfen zum Verzehr mitnehme, alle anderen Fischarten werden von mir schonend!!! zurückgesetzt, bin also weder Kochtopfangler, noch ausschliesslich C +R ;-)


----------



## Hendreich (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ödes Thema
Am Schluß haun se sich wieder die Köppe ein.


----------



## fantazia (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Hendreich schrieb:
			
		

> Ödes Thema
> Am Schluß haun se sich wieder die Köppe ein.


irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wenn alle nur darauf warten..............bis jetz läuft doch alles freundlich ab!!


----------



## Kölnbilly (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				fantazia schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie kommt es mir so vor als wenn alle nur darauf warten..............bis jetz läuft doch alles freundlich ab!!



Find ich auch und so soll es auch bleiben #h


----------



## grintz (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ich halte den Thread trotzdem für ziemlich überflüsig ! Die, die es betrift und praktizieren oder auch nicht#c wirds eh nicht jucken !


----------



## Sailfisch (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Warum halten sich die, welche den Thread für überflüssig halten, und die, welche davon ausgehen, daß eine sachlich Diskussion nicht möglich ist, nicht einfach raus. Gebt doch denjenigen, welche die Hoffnung auf eine sachliche Diskussion noch nicht aufgegeben haben, die Chance zu beweisen, daß eine faire Diskussion eines emotionalen Themas möglich ist.


----------



## fantazia (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Warum halten sich die, welche den Thread für überflüssig halten, und die, welche davon ausgehen, daß eine sachlich Diskussion nicht möglich ist, nicht einfach raus. Gebt doch denjenigen, welche die Hoffnung auf eine sachliche Diskussion noch nicht aufgegeben haben, die Chance zu beweisen, daß eine faire Diskussion eines emotionalen Themas möglich ist.


|good:
ganz meine meinung.


----------



## tapaesser (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Danke für dieses posting Sailfish.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass einige sogar darauf warten, dass es hier Stress gibt.
Die bisher geposteten sachlichen Darlegungen finde ich sehr interessant.

Also liebe Anglerkolleginnen und - kollegen bleibt weiter sachlich. Unseren Chefmod. wird es sicherlich freuen.


----------



## Knispel (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

genau Richtig, wir sind doch keine kleinen Kinder....
Also wir haben unser 43 und 33 pfünder vom letzten WE releaset, zu groß zum verwerten.


----------



## tapaesser (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Knispel

ich unterstelle Dir jetzt mal, dass Du ein Releaser bist.( weil wegen deinem Untertitel)

Nimmst Du KLEINKARPFEN; so um die 6 Pfund mit, wenn dich der kleine Hunger packt?


----------



## Knispel (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Knispel
> 
> ich unterstelle Dir jetzt mal, dass Du ein Releaser bist.( weil wegen deinem Untertitel)
> 
> Nimmst Du KLEINKARPFEN; so um die 6 Pfund mit, wenn dich der kleine Hunger packt?


 
@tapaesser,

auch ich nehme Fische mit auch Karpfen. Da ich aber alleine lebe, muss ich halt die Größe begrenzen, also wenn ich einmal Karpfen essen möchte, so bis 50 cm max . 60 cm. Den schaffe ich in ein bis zweimall ,Mindestmaß ist bei uns 40 cm. Auch nehme ich Plötzen mit, so 2 - 3 , Braten und in Sauer. Zanderfilet mag ich auch, aber alles wie gesagt in passender Größe für mich, habe und brauche keine Tiefkühltruhe und werde sie mir bestimmt nicht wegen der Angelei zulegen.-


----------



## tapaesser (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ knispel


#6#6#6#6#6

So sehe ich es auch. Habe zwar eine Kühltruhe, aber nicht für Fische. Dann könnte ich die auch im Supermarkt kaufen.

Oder "Frische Karpfen" vom Fischmann.  20 Stck. im kleinen Becken. 
Wie legger, wenn amn überlegt, das gerade Karpfen ihre Körperflüssigkeit mindestens 8 x am Tag tauschen.
Güllefisch.#t

Nee, Portionsfisch nehme ich mit und Großfisch wird entsprechend der geltenden Gesetze versorgt.
Allerdings spüle ich die großen Fisch vorm Schlachten immer noch einmal ab. Mache mitlerweile Boddybuilding um die Fische festhalten zu können. Mal sehen wann ich genug Kraft dafür habe.:q


----------



## Knispel (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ich sehe das auch so, ich kann nicht immer Fisch essen, irgentwann währe denn mal Schluss und ich hätte die Nase voll, aber darf ich deshalb nicht mehr angeln gehen, vom juristischen Standpunkt wohl nicht. ich weiss nicht wie die anderen Kollegen das machen, ihre Truhen müssen wohl vor Fisch überquellen, oder gehen sie denn nicht mehr fischen ? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## tapaesser (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Knispel

mich auch.....

Jägern ist es gestattet, im Revier erlegtes Wild zu verkaufen.

Mir als Angler ,zumindest lt. Vereinsregelung, ist das verboten.

Was macht man jetzt?

Habe im Puff 56 Forellen gefangen. Ohne Flachs. Gebühr, 2 Ruten 20,00 €

Die habe ich einem Koch in einem Hotelrestaurante geschenkt.

daraufhin wurde dann meine Familie zum Essen eingeladen. War legger, ist aber sicherlich nicht der Sinn der Sache. 
Im Puff sind solche Fänge noch zu vertreten. Habe ja dafür bezahlt. Ist wie beim Daddelautomaten. Oben steckt man was rein und unten kommt was raus. Oder auch nicht. 

Aber warum soll man 3 . 4. oder 5 Karpfen mitnehmen wenn man nur einen essen kann ?


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
> Schlussendlich erscheint es mir so, als wären eure derzeitigen Zustände am und im Wasser nicht die Konsequenz striktem C&R..........


 
Doch! Und zwar deswegen, weil die konsequentreleaser TROTZ des Wissens um die Situation nach wie vor sogar Graser releasen, wenn die denen mal an die Rute gehen. 

Die Graser sind meines Wissens seinerzeit durch ein Versehen dort rein gekommen, es wurden nämlich statt der sbestellten 5 sage und schreibe 50 rein gesetzt, damals (vor rund 10 Jahren) schon um die 5 - 5 Pfund. 

Das die Großkarpfen keinen Einfluss nehmen, möchte ich stark anzweifeln. 

Ich meine,m schon Öfters gelesen zu haben, die würden auch Brutfische fressen. Bei dem extrem klaren Wasser, Bildern von Tauchern, die eigentlich eine kahle Kloschüssel mit Sediment zeigen, aber keinen Seegrund, schließe ich mal auf Nährstoffmangel. Kormorane verpieseln sich auch recht schnell wieder, ein Zeichen, dass es nicht lohnt, dort zu bleiben. Es spricht also einiges für Nährstoffmangel im Wasser. 

Nehm ich nun eine große Zahl Großkarpfen hinzu, die Graser eh, sehe den Nahrungsmangel, dann frage ich mich, wer angesichts solcher Umstände die größten Chancen hat?

Mein Ergebnis lautet Großkarpfen. Anders herum aber die Frage: Welchen Sinn erfüllen diese in einem Gewässer dieser Art, abgesehen vom Karpfenangeln natürlich?


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe das auch so, ich kann nicht immer Fisch essen, irgentwann währe denn mal Schluss und ich hätte die Nase voll, aber darf ich deshalb nicht mehr angeln gehen, vom juristischen Standpunkt wohl nicht. ich weiss nicht wie die anderen Kollegen das machen, ihre Truhen müssen wohl vor Fisch überquellen, oder gehen sie denn nicht mehr fischen ? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren.


 
Ich glaube, die von Dir beschriebene Situation ist abhängig von vielen Dingen:


Wie oft komme ich zum Angeln
Wie viel fange ich dabei
Wie ergiebig ist das Gewässer
Beangele ich nur das eine oder mehrere Gewässer
Esse ich viel, wenig, mit oder ohne Familie
Was mich persönlich angeht, so esse ich fast jeden Fisch, den ich fange. Obwohl ich nämlich sehr häufig angele, fange ich sehr mäßig bis saumäßig.

Wer mehr Erfolg aus welchem Grund auch immer hat, der kommt sicher irgendwann an die volle Truhe, die Du beschreibst heran, aber darum geht es doch bei der Diskussion in den seltensten Fällen. Wenn Du nicht glaubst, was ich meine, dann schau Dir die entsprechenden einschlägigen Pro-Seiten an. Da geht es um etwas völlig anderes. Nicht um volle Truhen, sondern um kleinere Fische und weniger Fische. 

Dazu kommt eines. Der Begriff als solches bringt in der Außendarstellung eine recht unangenehme Assoziation rüber: Ich fange, um zurück zu setzen. 

Der Konter, dann doch das Fangen dem Tierschutz zuliebe gleich sein zu lassen, liegt recht nahe und ist IMHO logisch. 

Ich garantiere, ein entsprechen gelagerter und populistisch handelnder Politiker dürfte der gesamten Angelei - und zwar dann zu egal welchem Zweck - recht schnell den Garaus machen, wenn er da Stimmen wittert. 

Insofern halte ich es so: Mache es jeder wie er will, aber dann bitte ohne immer wieder auftretende Belehrungen, Missionierungen und Hausieren mit der eigenen bevorzugten Methode. Dies aber wiederum schließt sich leider aus Sicht der Releaser aus, denn die hier bereits erwähnte Selbstdarstellung ist IMMEr ein Teil egal welchen Hobbys, es wäre etwas arg vermessen, wenn Angler sich so ziemlich exklusiv davon freizusprechen versuchen. Ob nun der 2400 Meter Berg, den man im Freeclimb hoch astet, oder der 35 Pfünder auf dem Bild. Beiden ist eies Gemeinsam in der Szene: Weder mit der 25 Meter Müllkippe noch mit dem 12 cm Rotauge kann man einen Blumentopf reissen.


----------



## Carp4Fun (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Moin Aali,

Deine Antwort hatte ich beinahe vermisst!:q Aaaalso:


			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Doch! Und zwar deswegen, weil die konsequentreleaser TROTZ des Wissens um die Situation nach wie vor sogar Graser releasen, wenn die denen mal an die Rute gehen.


Sofern man Ursache mit Wirkung verwechselt, könnte man sicher geneigt sein, zu einem solchen Fazit zu kommen. Ursache ist dennoch schlichtweg eine von Übermotivation -oder meinetwegen auch "Versehen"- geprägte Besatzmaßnahme. Eigentlich fast noch trauriger, wenn`s tatsächlich aufgrund eines bloßen Versehens geschehen sein sollte: Immerhin sollten sowohl die Besatzplaner als schlussendlich auch die Besetzer einigermaßen geschult sein, was den Besatz betrifft. Nun gut, wahrscheinlich fehlte damals auch einfach das fundierte Wissen um die möglichen Konsequenzen einer solchen Maßnahme.|rolleyes 
Dem Zurücksetzen an sich kann jedoch nicht ohne Weiteres die Schuld für eure jetzige Problematik gegeben werden. Die Zurücksetzer haben den Bestand an Grasern weder direkt erhöht, noch vermindert. Man könnte ihnen höchstens -wie du schon festgestellt hast- ihre "Neutralität" wider besseren Wissens zum Vorwurf machen. Am Ende ist die Entnahme der Graser aber, wie schon gesagt, nur eine Frage der Motivation. Hätte man auf sachlicher Basis tatsächlich eine Kooperationsebene zwischen Karpfenanglern und Vorstand schaffen können/wollen, hätte man einen Teil des Problems schon längst im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eliminieren können. Verhalten sich allerdings beide Seiten wie gegnerische Kleinkinder, ist das Fortbestehen der Problematik im Großen und Ganzen wohl kaum verwunderlich.#d -Ganz ehrlich, wie sollte ich mich denn als Angler, der gern oder sogar ausschließlich auf Karpfen fischt, einem diktatorischen Vorstand kooperativ gegenüber zeigen, der praktisch rein willkürlich sämtliche Karpfen(-angler) aus/von seinem Gewässer verbannen möchte?!#c 


> Die Graser sind meines Wissens seinerzeit durch ein Versehen dort rein gekommen, es wurden nämlich statt der sbestellten 5 sage und schreibe 50 rein gesetzt, damals (vor rund 10 Jahren) schon um die 5 - 5 Pfund.


Siehe oben! Auch wenn der Besatz "nur" aufgrund eines Versehens getätigt wurde, ändert das noch nichts an meiner Behauptung, dass das Zurücksetzen nicht als der tatsächliche Auslöser für euer aktuelles Gewässerproblem anzusehen war oder ist...


> Das die Großkarpfen keinen Einfluss nehmen, möchte ich stark anzweifeln.


In diesem Fall hilft weder Zweifeln noch Hoffen. Fundierte Ergebnisse könnte erst eine fachmännische Untersuchung liefern. Wie`s aussieht, sollte es ja nicht mehr allzu lang dauern, bis erste Ergebnisse vorliegen.#6 


> Ich meine, schon Öfters gelesen zu haben, die [Karpfen] würden auch Brutfische fressen. Bei dem extrem klaren Wasser, Bildern von Tauchern, die eigentlich eine kahle Kloschüssel mit Sediment zeigen, aber keinen Seegrund, schließe ich mal auf Nährstoffmangel. Kormorane verpieseln sich auch recht schnell wieder, ein Zeichen, dass es nicht lohnt, dort zu bleiben. Es spricht also einiges für Nährstoffmangel im Wasser.


Ich wollte nicht in Frage stellen, dass es auch für den Karpfen grundsätzlich möglich ist, eine neue Nahrungsquelle zu erschließen, sofern bestehende Quellen erschöpft sind. Aber auch hier darf man nicht Ursache mit Wirkung verwechseln! Der Karpfen wird sich kaum aus Spaß an der Freude die Mühe machen, regelmäßig Brutfische oder Wasserpflanzen zu verspeisen. Auf der anderen Seite frage ich mich auch, wie die Fische im besagten Gewässer denn über etliche Jahre hinweg scheinbar enorme Abwachsraten zu verzeichnen hatten, wenn dort denn tatsächlich absolute Nährstoffarmut vorherrschen soll?! Und wie kann es sein, dass man früher `ne Machete mit zum Angeln nehmen musste, jedoch heutzutage plötzlich auf akuten Nährstoffmangel schließt? Wo sollen die ganzen Nährstoffe denn plötzlich hinverschwunden sein? Gut einen Teil haben wohl bereits die Graskarpfen in Biomasse umgewandelt, aber wo ist der Rest??? Mag ja sein, dass ich mit meinem Wissen in diesem Punkt an meine Grenzen stoße, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sich ein früher nährstoff(über-)reiches Gewässer ohne erkennbare äußere Einflussnahme plötzlich wieder zurück zum oligotrophen Gewässer entwickelt haben soll?!#c Aber wie dem auch sei, die Trophiestufe sollte ja spätestens bei Beginn der Untersuchung festgestellt werden...


> Anders herum aber die Frage: Welchen Sinn erfüllen diese in einem Gewässer dieser Art, abgesehen vom Karpfenangeln natürlich?


Bioturbation zum Beispiel! ...
Welchen Sinn erfüllen Brassen oder Schleien? Es ist ja nun nicht so, dass unsere Karpfen erst gestern in unsere Gewässer eingeschleppt worden sind. Ich denke, mittlerweile sind sie als fester Bestandteil unserer Gewässerökosysteme anzusehen und entgegensteuernde Maßnahmen sind mir derzeit auch nicht bekannt. Natürlich sollte man sich immer fragen, wie und in welchem Umfang man seine Gewässer besetzt und bewirtschaftet. Aber das betrifft nicht nur den Karpfenbesatz...

Sorry für die 98% Offtopic...:q


----------



## Knispel (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Klasse geschrieben Sascha, eine Frage noch :
Was kann ich unter Bioturbation verstehen ?


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse geschrieben Sascha, eine Frage noch :
> Was kann ich unter Bioturbation verstehen ?



Hi Rainer,

schau mal... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bioturbation


----------



## Carp4Fun (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Siehe da, Markus hat`s schon rausgesucht!#6 
Bodendurchmischung aufgrund von Frost kann man auch eleganterweise mit dem Begriff Kryoturbation umschreiben usw. Ich mag Wörter, die auf ...turbation enden.:q


----------



## Knispel (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Man dankt....


----------



## aal-andy (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mag Wörter, die auf ...turbation enden.:q


 
Meine Frau auch, und das en Mas


----------



## tapaesser (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ist da nicht evtl. das r an einer falschen Stelle?


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Aal-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frau auch, und das en Mas





			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Ist da nicht evtl. das r an einer falschen Stelle?



Nöö, nöö, is schon okay... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masturbation :q :q :q


----------



## tapaesser (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Ich denke auch mal, das euer problem mit dem Gewässer hausgemacht ist.

50 Graskarpfen zu besetzen ist m.E. ein bisschen viel. Da hat wohl jemand gepennt.
Wenn 5 bestellt waren und 50 besetzt werden, sollte das schon auffallen. Oder wird bei euch der Besatz nicht kontrolliert? Bei uns wird nur in Beisein vom Gewässerwart und Angelkollegen besetzt.

Dann wir geschrieben das Kleinfische von Großkarpfen gefressen werden.

Mal ne blöde Frage: Wo kommen denn die Kleinfische her, wenn das Gewässer tot ist ?

Zerfetzt euch doch nicht wegen einem Gewässer.

Tatsache ist doch die: Wenn relaesen genau so erlaubt wäre wie das vorgeschriebene take würde es gar keine 2 Fraktionen geben. Der eine läßt 'nen 40'er schwimmen, der andere nimmt ihn mit zum Räuchern. --Karpfenschinken--  Ich werde es so halten wie immer. Mal raus und mal rein.


----------



## tapaesser (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Nöö, nöö, is schon okay... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masturbation :q :q :q



Dankeeee.

Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache. Hätte den besagten Buchstaben hinters t und vor das u gesetzt.#6


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

*Ursache - Wirkung*

Du wirst mir aber zugestehen, dass ich angesichts dieses Fehlers, der einst gemacht wurde, das Verhalten der Karpfenanglerschaft als egoistisch, kurzsichtig und unverantwortlich bezeichne?

Mir ersönlich bereitet dies zwar keine Überraschung, da ich eh nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen nichts anderes erwartet habe, verwundern tut es mich trotzdem, dass man bei dem Wunsch, seinem Hobby nur auf diese eine Art nachzugehen, dann doch am Ende so weit geht.

Bei einer Diskussion über das Releasen der Graser, an der auch Andy anwesend war, kamen dann Sprüche wie:


Mir doch egal
Und wenn wir die nun raus nehmen, ist nix mehr mit Fischen demnächst (wie gesagt, bei der JVS wurden Dias gezeigt, die nur noch nackten Sedimentboden zeigen)
Schade um das prächtige Tier
Meine Sache
Für mich persönlich habe ich aus der am Ende des Jahres endenen Mitgliedschaft folgende Dinge gelernt:


Ich werde mir zukünftig Vereine aussuchen, die nicht ausschließlich von Mumien regiert und beherrscht werden
Ich werde mir demnächst die Zahl und das Auftreten der Karpfenangler als DAS Kriterium überhaupt vorher nennen lassen, da mich die erlebte Art mehr als anstinkt
Ich werde wahrscheinlich gar keinem Verein mehr beitreten


----------



## tapaesser (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Aali

Mann, hast Du einen Brass im Bauch.

Ich kann dich doch verstehen. Habt ihr denn nur diesen einen Teich ?

Wir haben in unserem Verein 34 Gewässer. Teiche , Bäche , Flüsse. Teiweise gepachtet, teilweise Eigentum.

Ich gehe immer dorthin wo es mir am Besten gefällt.


----------



## Aali-Barba (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aali
> 
> Mann, hast Du einen Brass im Bauch.
> 
> ...


 
Brass? Eigentlich nicht. Aber Gewässer sind hier nun mal nicht gerade an jeder Ecke und dann kommen ja auch Aufnahmegebühren und Beiträge als Aspekt mit hinzu.

Das Thema hatten wir aber schon in ähnlicher Form beim thema Anfüttern und ausbleibende Fänge. Derzeit erlebe ich ähnliches an einem anderen Gewässer in der Anfangsphase - aber das soll hier nicht das Thema werden. 

Es wird sicher Gewässer geben, die sowas "vertragen" - die, die mir bekannt sind, vertragen es offenbar nicht - trotzdem fehlt da wohl jede Einsicht, dass es sich nicht um den Bodensee handelt, sondern nur um 6 Ha. 

Ich ziehe meine Lehren daraus - ändern kann ich das wohl eh kaum.


----------



## tapaesser (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Brass? Eigentlich nicht. Aber Gewässer sind hier nun mal nicht gerade an jeder Ecke und dann kommen ja auch Aufnahmegebühren und Beiträge als Aspekt mit hinzu.
> 
> Das Thema hatten wir aber schon in ähnlicher Form beim thema Anfüttern und ausbleibende Fänge. Derzeit erlebe ich ähnliches an einem anderen Gewässer in der Anfangsphase - aber das soll hier nicht das Thema werden.
> 
> ...



Aali, das denke ich auch. Bei uns ist anfüttern mit Boilis zwar nicht verboten, aber zutiefst verpöhnt. Mais ist unser Hauptköder und wird es auch bleiben. Der Vorstand ist noch komplett berufstätig. Jüngstes Vorstandsmitglied 17 Jahre alt. 
Jugendwart - Stelli.
Du siehst es gibt auch andere Vereine. 
Bei uns im Verein wird tatsächlich so besetzt wie Fangmeldungen eingehen. Da geht nicht ein Pfund Fisch mehr rein als raus. -- Trotz Cormorane--

Aber, mal schnell auf Holz klopfen,  haben wir von unseren "schwarzen Freunden"  auch nicht soviel.

Du wirst schon einen passenden Verein finden.


----------



## aal-andy (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich persönlich habe ich aus der am Ende des Jahres endenen Mitgliedschaft folgende Dinge gelernt:
> 
> Ich werde mir zukünftig Vereine aussuchen, die nicht ausschließlich von Mumien regiert und beherrscht werden
> Ich werde mir demnächst die Zahl und das Auftreten der Karpfenangler als DAS Kriterium überhaupt vorher nennen lassen, da mich die erlebte Art mehr als anstinkt
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich gar keinem Verein mehr beitreten


Bin schon etwas länger in diesem Verein und auch für mich steht es unter den von Aali aufgeführten Aspekten eigentlich ziemlich fest, mich von den bereits nach Erde riechenden, ewig stänkernden und gegen alles seienden, aber dennoch "regierenden" Mumien zu trennen. Sollen die aus ihrerm Verein einen Stadtpark mit Teich machen, ich werde mir etwas suchen, wo man wieder Fische fängt und deswegen, sowie der Entnahme eines zum persönlichen Verzehr gefangenen Fisches nicht schief von der Seite angequatscht wird.


----------



## tapaesser (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

@ Andy

was ist denn da los bei euch ?

Keine Leute da, die den Vorstand ablösen wollen oder können ?

Kann doch nicht sein, das falsche Besatzmaßnahmen und fehlende Gewässerwarte so durchgehen können.


----------



## aal-andy (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*



			
				tapaesser schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Leute da, die den Vorstand ablösen wollen oder können ?


 
Der Vorstand ist im Januar komplett neu gewählt worden. Das Problem ist folgendes: Stell Dir einen Verein vor mit 98 Mitgliedern, davon vielleicht 10-15 aktive Angler, wenn überhaupt. Die Versammlungen sind im Schnitt nie mit mehr als 40 Mitgliedern besucht, davon so ca. 10-15 von den Greisen, denen schon die Friedhofsgärtner hinterherlaufen aber unsere Vereinspolitik machen wollen, und nochmal gut die Hälfte an Mitläufern, die den Arm dann heben, wenn die Mumien das tun. Was willst Du da noch ausrichten ?! Aali und ich haben uns letztes Jahr dermaßen oft mit dem Vorstand angelegt und durch Anträge, die denen nicht in den Kram passten, dermaßen unbeliebt gemacht, dass man uns schon als Stänkerer betitelt hat. Irgendwann ist die Luft raus. Auf jeden Fall lass ich mir auch weiterhin nicht vorschreiben, wann ich einen maßigen Fisch zurücksetze und wann nicht, da können die mit noch soviel Abmahnungen drohen.


----------



## Knispel (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

Das kommt mir alles irgentwie bekannt vor....


----------



## Rumpelrudi (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

In der Regel sind es aber die kleineren Vereine, die gegründet wurden, um ein spezielles Gewässer zu pachten. Die sehen den Fischbestand lediglich als Kapitalanlage, ohne das natürliche Gleichgewicht zu beachten. Aus steuerlichen Gründen "halten" sie sich eine Jugendgruppe, die selbstverständlich nicht die Kapitalanlage schädigen darf.
Ein Freund hatte mich mal zu so einem Teich eingeladen und unbedarft wie ich war, freute ich mich über die schönen Aal- und Schleienfänge. Im Geiste brutzelten sie schon in der Pfanne. Er wies mich dann darauf hin, dass ich aufhören sollte, damit er keinen Ärger bekommt. Freundlich, wie ich bin, habe ich dann Brassen gefangen um sie in einem nahe gelegenen Bach umzusiedeln, bis auf ein paar, die ich für Frikadellen haben wollte.
Was C&R an geht, so entscheide ich sekundär, ob ein Fisch entnommen wird oder nicht. Erst mal schauen, was überhaupt zu fangen ist, und dann wird die Pfanne voll gemacht.
Angeln, um grundsätzlich die Fische zurück zu setzen, ist wie unkrautrupfen um es wieder einzupflanzen. Wem es aber befriedigt, den sollte man in Frieden pflanzen lassen.
Bei mir steht die Gaumenfreude als Belohnung meiner Fischfangversuche als Ziel fest.


----------



## Naglfar (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: der grosse Catch & Release diskussions thread*

servus,

also, ich persönlich bin wohl der kochtopfangler schlecht hin. ich liebe fisch und mein umfeld auch. was aber nicht heißt, dass ich jeden fisch egal wie groß und welche art absteche. meist sitze ich am wasser und überlege schon wie der fisch zubereitet werden könnte.
manchmal kommt es aber vor, dass ich den falschen fisch fange bzw den ich nicht verwerten kann. dann bin ich schon so frei, und lasse diesen wieder schwimmen. 
ich bin oft am wasser, manchmal fange ich was, manchmal klappts auch nicht. die tiefkühltruhe ist momentan relativ fischfrei.

zu den C&R-fanatikern: warum muss man angeln, wenn man schon vorher weiss, dass man die fische nicht verwerten will? ich versteh das nicht. absolut nicht. und wenn ein solcher von tierschutz spricht, platzt mir meist der kragen. ich finde sowas wirklich nicht ok. weil die meisten, eben nicht schnell und schonend abhaken und zurücksetzen. meist wird noch ewig an der kamera gefummelt und ewig rumgemacht. 
das ist doch nur fischen fürs ego!

ich habe noch nie einen C&Rler angegriffen, aber musste schon desöfteren anhören, dass ich ein mörder sei und wohl nicht ganz sauber, weil ich fische abschlage. geht's noch?

hab mich vor kurzem über einen weiher informiert. man sagte mir:" toller bestand. super karpfen... kann ich nur empfehlen. brauchst aber nicht meinen, dass du die karpfen abschlägst. da bekommst du ärger."  warum sollte ich denn da auf karpfen fischen?

bei mir gilt: es wird nur gefischt mit der absicht, fische zu entnehmen. wenn ich keinen fisch verwerten will / kann, dann geh ich nicht fischen. falls mal doch ein falscher bzw nichtverwertbarer gefangen wird, wird dieser schonenst und schnellst möglich wieder zurück gesetzt. ohne foto! ich packe auch zusammen und gehe heim, wenn ich genug gefangen habe. da wird nicht noch ewig C&R gespielt. 

bin gegen eine entnahme pflicht und auch gegen C&R! mit einbisschen feeling für die natur und etwas verstand müsste das ganze auch ohne gesetze funktionieren. ich hab auch kein problem damit, wenn jemand sagt, ich nehme nur hecht ab 80cm mit oder karpfen bis max. 5pfund. warum sollte er auch, wenn er andere nicht verwerten kann / will.

gruß,
naglfar


----------

